# Ibanez 2012: The Thread



## MaxOfMetal

These are supposedly going to be some 25th anniversary RGs. 

They remind me a lot of the old Frank Gambale Sabers.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Oh god yes.


----------



## Advv

Hm. I don't think I like them tbh. Yellow/pink inlays aren't really my thing. ):


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ

I want the pink one in a 7 SO FUCKING BAD!!!!

Orange would also be magnificent.


----------



## Into Obsidian

FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!! I really hope they do one in Loch Ness Green!!!


----------



## Valennic

Yellow. WANT. BAD.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Into Obsidian said:


> FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!! I really hope they do one in Loch Ness Green!!!



They'll never do matching green inlays. It'll cause too much awesome for the world to handle and that's just plain bad business.


----------



## Konfyouzd

BucketheadRules said:


> Oh god yes.


----------



## Church2224

I think I am going to be all over that yellow one....thanks for posting


----------



## CapinCripes

MaxOfMetal said:


> These are supposedly going to be some 25th anniversary RGs.
> 
> They remind me a lot of the old Frank Gambale Sabers.



I HNNNNG  now if only they did a set with maple boards... then i would be forced to buy one


----------



## Konfyouzd

That pink one w a maple board...


----------



## TemjinStrife

The spec bitching has already begun


----------



## GhostsofAcid

That yellow... must have...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

STRONG WANT. Any clue on pricing?


----------



## CapinCripes

TemjinStrife said:


> The spec bitching has already begun


hey man im not saying its bad... its not.. its just at this point it's not to the point where i am ready to jump the shark for one


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Stealthdjentstic said:


> STRONG WANT. Any clue on pricing?



They are branded as Premiums, so probably close to $1k. The biggest factors are going to be the number of them made, if there will be any more colors, and if they'll come with a lot of goodies. 

Either way, these are going to be far from expensive.


----------



## Konfyouzd

TemjinStrife said:


> The spec bitching has already begun



Discussing/brainstorming.... Not bitching.


----------



## BucketheadRules

MaxOfMetal said:


> They are branded as Premiums, so probably close to $1k. The biggest factors are going to be the number of them made, if there will be any more colors, and if they'll come with a lot of goodies.
> 
> Either way, these are going to be far from expensive.



Any word on UK availability?

*goes off to pray*


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BucketheadRules said:


> Any word on UK availability?
> 
> *goes off to pray*



The source of the leaks seems to be in the EU, so I'd assume so.


----------



## BucketheadRules

MaxOfMetal said:


> The source of the leaks seems to be in the EU, so I'd assume so.



Fuck yes.

Might have to sell some things, I like that pink one...


----------



## jordanky

Agreed, I think a Loch Ness Green one would be killer.


----------



## Captastic

+1


jordanky said:


> Agreed, I think a Loch Ness Green one would be killer.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

MaxOfMetal said:


> They are branded as Premiums, so probably close to $1k. The biggest factors are going to be the number of them made, if there will be any more colors, and if they'll come with a lot of goodies.
> 
> Either way, these are going to be far from expensive.



Perfect, that pink with white pups will be great


----------



## thedarkoceans

OH MY FUCKING GOOOOOOOOOD

ok,before someone neg reps me:

In my opinion these gently colored guitars look awesome.


----------



## Pooluke41

thedarkoceans said:


> _*gently*_ colored guitars look awesome.




What does 'Gently' mean?


----------



## simulclass83

Which trems are those?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

simulclass83 said:


> Which trems are those?



They look like the Edge Zero II, fitting as it's what's on the current Premiums.


----------



## Konfyouzd

@Pooluke - Probably a euphemism for something homophobic


----------



## Lon

will buy the pink one, no doubt


----------



## ittoa666

I gotta have that pink one.


----------



## rvoteary

any word on pricing, I actually might break my "never buy anything new" rule for one of those pink guys XD


----------



## JStraitiff

Im really surprised people are so excited about these. Ibanez has an amazing following for reasons i cannot begin to fathom. If this was any other brand people would be kicking and screaming. Maybe i should give ibanez another try if everyone loves them so much.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

JStraitiff said:


> Im really surprised people are so excited about these. Ibanez has an amazing following for reasons i cannot begin to fathom. If this was any other brand people would be kicking and screaming. Maybe i should give ibanez another try if everyone loves them so much.



What's not to be excited about? People have been asking for the old 90's colors for years. And instead of them being on the budget models (like all those recent crazy colored RG350Ms) they're going to be Premiums, which have proven to be pretty awesome when it comes to fretwork and hardware. 

As for people kicking and screaming, show me a single brightly colored guitar (that's not a Gibson ) that gets flack around here? Folks are usually much more inclined to complain about black, and now black cherry/red, guitars. 

Not every guitar brand is for everyone. If you don't gel with the materials, hardware, and neck shapes of Ibanez guitars, then even the best aren't going to make you all too happy. Hence why I think Schecters are pretty shit, the quality is "decent" but everything about them is counter-intuitive to my own likes. It's good to try things though. I recommend you go for some middle-to-high end stuff, much more solid and much more consistent. 

Worth noting is that these are celebrating the 25th anniversary of the RG, which debuted in 1987 as a cheaper version of the JEM, hence why they went with the bright colors. Though, from what I hear, we might see a few more throwbacks this year.


----------



## jl-austin

JStraitiff said:


> Im really surprised people are so excited about these. Ibanez has an amazing following for reasons i cannot begin to fathom. If this was any other brand people would be kicking and screaming. Maybe i should give ibanez another try if everyone loves them so much.



Why?

No other company has followed trends year in and year out like Ibanez. Even when I am not wanting a new Ibanez, I still enjoy seeing what they bring to the market each year.

And you know what, they aren't bad playing guitars either!


----------



## ascender

I think after I pay for my upcoming ear surgery, one of these should definitely be in my future. But ears come first. Without ears (or hands), I don't think one of these beauties would be too handy


----------



## ProgShredder73

thedarkoceans said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOOOOOOOOOD
> 
> ok,before someone neg reps me:
> 
> In my opinion these gently colored guitars look awesome.


 

**Djently


----------



## yellowv

Oooh I want that pink bad. Wish these would have been prestiges, though. Definitely brings back Gambale memories.


----------



## Kwirk

Fuuuck. Prestige PLZ.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

*fingers crossed for a 540pi re-issue*


----------



## Swyse

I would have preferred a maple dancefloor, but I'll gladly settle for rosewood. I hope they aren't 'shopped, if they are it is a hell of a 'shop.


----------



## Prydogga

THEY'RE SO BLACK OMG JESUS, LOOK AT THAT PICKGUARD, THAT'S SO TYPICAL IBANEZ, TO HAVE BLACK SOMEWHERE. /blatant sarcasm


Also, I hate to spec bitch, and I probably don't have any intentions of ever buying a premium, but Loch ness green would be much appreciated two make a full set.


----------



## Force

I'm not big on Ibanez but I reckon i'd have to have one of these, probably the yellow though it's a hard decision. 

If only Jackson would do these sorts of colours on lower end models.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Force said:


> If only Jackson would do these sorts of colours on lower end models.



[OT] 

The Kawasabi Green on the new X-Series Jackson guitars is pretty awesome.

[/OT]


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Dammit I don't even have one of the current Premiums yet and now they do this!


----------



## Justin Bailey

Oh fuck yes!!!!!


----------



## Zerox8610

Oh my lord..... That Yellow looks beautiful. Correct me if I'm wrong... but that looks to be an ebony fretboard??? 

Also the trem looks the same one on the latest RG350... so that leads me to believe these aren't a higher end model. But at this point almost everything is speculation right? XD


----------



## toiletstand

i'm in love


----------



## gunch

Wow if this is indicative of Ibanez's general direction for this year I think 2012 might not be so bad.


----------



## Necris

After the first Ibanez I owned I decided it would be best not to own another again, tendonitis is a bitch . That yellow though, it's calling to me (as is the pink). I may have to reconsider my stance.


Zerox8610 said:


> Oh my lord..... That Yellow looks beautiful. Correct me if I'm wrong... but that looks to be an ebony fretboard???


 From what little detail I can glean from that mockup it looks like rosewood.


----------



## Force

MaxOfMetal said:


> [OT]
> 
> The Kawasabi Green on the new X-Series Jackson guitars is pretty awesome.
> 
> [/OT]



Tell me about it. I want one bad but haven't been able to get one to Australia.
I like the October Pearl too.

I'm sick of black, grey & white. Not a fan of natural either.

Stuck in the 80's I guess.


----------



## Viginez

Zerox8610 said:


> Oh my lord..... That Yellow looks beautiful. Correct me if I'm wrong... but that looks to be an ebony fretboard???


no way, usually they are shopped or few of them selected for the shooting...
i expect the "cheap" reddish rosewood on the real ones...
but who knows


----------



## Konfyouzd

If I may ask this w/o being dubbed a troll... What's wrong with the reddish rosewood? Seems more fitting of the name if nothing else.


----------



## XEN

Gawd I miss my old 550DY. Had I known.......!


----------



## Pooluke41

Konfyouzd said:


> @Pooluke - Probably a euphemism for something homophobic







Repped.


----------



## Osiris

Ibanez has never used a piece of rosewood that dark.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Konfyouzd said:


> If I may ask this w/o being dubbed a troll... What's wrong with the reddish rosewood? Seems more fitting of the name if nothing else.



Didn't you hear? Fretboard woods are graded from light to dark, unless it's maple though, then it's the other way around. 

/Sarcasm.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Lol right when I am having major Ibanez gas in general xD


----------



## mikemueller2112

Oh shat, with the amount of brightly coloured guitars entering the world again, I think it's time to buy some stock in a hairspray company.


----------



## jl-austin

To my eyes, the fretboard on the yellow one (at the body next to the pickguard), you can see that it is brown. The contrast between the black pickguard and the brown fretboard is easy to see.

It could still be ebony (there is ebony that is VERY brown), I would say it is VERY unlikely.


----------



## cwhitey2




----------



## Loomer

Aw man... This is the exact opposite of what I personally want, but good that you guys are stoked


----------



## serazac25

awesome, now for the bass guitars I need to see a SRT 6 string


----------



## bluffalo

PINK!!!!!


----------



## AK DRAGON

good to see Ibanez going back to their 80's colors. Was getting tired of seeing black, grey, white.


----------



## theo

hhnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggggggggg I think I just jizzed. Pink is such a brutal colour. WANT


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

Can't decide between the two, so I guess I will take every single one they produce.

Gimmegimmegimme!!


----------



## sell2792

Thrashmanzac said:


> *fingers crossed for a 540pi re-issue*









This with the AANJ would be amazing.

They _should_ do a "reissue" of the Gambale S.


----------



## Fiction

Loomer said:


> Aw man... This is the exact opposite of what I personally want, but good that you guys are stoked



Pink fretboard with an ebony body? Dear god, you're onto something


----------



## Dooky

sell2792 said:


> This with the AANJ would be amazing.
> 
> They should also do a "reissue" of the Gambale.



Considering Gambale is no longer an endorsee of Ibanez; that is highly unlikely.


----------



## engage757

ohhh the eighties.


----------



## yellowv

If they did a gambale reissue I would be selling some shit for sure.


----------



## theperfectcell6

Konfyouzd said:


> That pink one w a maple board...


----------



## Zerox8610

I like to see them in Blue, Green, and Red but I can deal with Yellow for now ;P


----------



## Loomer

Fiction said:


> Pink fretboard with an ebony body? Dear god, you're onto something



Actually, my band plays shows in total darkness, with strobe lights, so I vastly prefer light-coloured fretboards like maple and such  

But I digress.. I'm just not into guitars like that. I'm hoping for more hardtails, maple boards and natural finishes.


----------



## sell2792

Dooky said:


> Considering Gambale is no longer an endorsee of Ibanez; that is highly unlikely.



I know, not literally a Gambale, but more or less the same exact thing with some minor changes/updates. 










So more or less a new S with the flush set pickups and "deep-set neck," and trem. Perhaps with the Lo Pro, or ZR like the other S's, and maybe different inlays, 3/5 piece neck, etc...?


----------



## Fiction

Loomer said:


> Actually, my band plays shows in total darkness, with strobe lights, so I vastly prefer light-coloured fretboards like maple and such
> 
> But I digress.. I'm just not into guitars like that. I'm hoping for more *hardtails, maple boards and natural finishes.*


----------



## Osiris

I wonder how much demand there would be for an Ibanez prestige with a hardtail, maple fretboard, and natural finish, seeing how much popularity guitars like the RGA121 have gained.


----------



## guitarister7321

And they're fucking Premiums! And they haven't been ruined with the mirror/chrome logo. FUCK yes!

I want both, now.


----------



## Jack Secret

Premiums? Ugh. So glad I left Ibanez. 

MAYBE...if there was an orange one...I could be wooed to reconsider...maybe.


----------



## Aurochs34

SO BADASS


----------



## theo

Jack Secret said:


> Premiums? Ugh. So glad I left Ibanez.
> 
> MAYBE...if there was an orange one...I could be wooed to reconsider...maybe.



Those premiums seem pretty good to me. I have heard a lot of good things from others too.


----------



## Grimbold

good lord are they hawt!


----------



## MamoriNoTenshi

I want both so bad!!! D:


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Jack Secret said:


> Premiums? Ugh. So glad I left Ibanez.


 
You say this like you were a bona fide endorser; Mr Petrucci, is that you?


----------



## Goatchrist

Hmm, I like yellow better with a bright fretboard. But these are kinda cool, I have to admit.


----------



## MUTANTOID

Konfyouzd said:


> That pink one w a maple board...



 *jizz in pants*


----------



## Konfyouzd

So the concept of a Premium Ibanez is new to me. What are they with respect to Prestiges? Are they like the Goro fight before Shang Tsung or are they the next generation Prestiges?


----------



## Konfyouzd

MUTANTOID said:


> *jizz in pants*



These are a prime example of what I love about Ibanez. I don't play 80s music but I LOVE 80s looking guitars. My DNA swirled 7620 is my main weapon of choice at the moment if that's any indication. 

And I also like that they don't seem to try do over do the whole "we make metal guitars" thing. They have a fair amount that seem to be focused on the metal crowd but a lot of them just seem to have this elegant simplicity that I really enjoy.


----------



## JPMike

All I want is the pink one with ADDED WHITE BINDING!!


----------



## Osiris

Konfyouzd said:


> So the concept of a Premium Ibanez is new to me. What are they with respect to Prestiges? Are they like the Goro fight before Shang Tsung or are they the next generation Prestiges?



They're Indonesian made but made to Prestige specs. See IBANEZ RULES!! NAMM 2011


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Konfyouzd said:


> So the concept of a Premium Ibanez is new to me. What are they with respect to Prestiges? Are they like the Goro fight before Shang Tsung or are they the next generation Prestiges?



It's essentially Prestige/JC level fretwork, but with Standard series hardware. It's kind of a middle ground between Presitge and Standard.


----------



## jl-austin

This is sort of off topic, but I think Ibanez wants the premium line to take over the lower end prestige stuff, like the RG1550 and RG1570, and move the prestige line more towards high end.

Either way, these new models look sharp. I also would have preferred ebony or maple though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jl-austin said:


> This is sort of off topic, but I think Ibanez wants the premium line to take over the lower end prestige stuff, like the RG1550 and RG1570, and move the prestige line more towards high end.



I think you're right. 

I know the Premium models were meant to bridge the gap between the $400 and $500 Standard series RGs and the big jump to the $1200 ones.


----------



## jymellis

did anyone else get the new sam ash with the new floral pattern jem? not the contest winner, but the remake of the old one?


----------



## _MonSTeR_

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think you're right.
> 
> I know the Premium models were meant to bridge the gap between the $400 and $500 Standard series RGs and the big jump to the $1200 ones.


 
Given the strength of the Yen on the world markets, I think Ibanez have had to adopt this policy. so yes, I agree...

The point of the original 550 and then the Prestige series was that you could get guitars designed to equal American superstrats at a lower price. Nowadays, the Yen is so strong, that MIJ is pricing itself out of the market.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Given the strength of the Yen on the world markets, I think Ibanez have had to adopt this policy. so yes, I agree...
> 
> The point of the original 550 and then the Prestige series was that you could get guitars designed to equal American superstrats at a lower price. Nowadays, the Yen is so strong, that MIJ is pricing itself out of the market.


 
While the Yen does play part in it, Japanese super strats are still cheaper than thier American made counterparts. The quality is also pretty spot on. 

Take a look at the Charvels, the slightly cheaper MIJ ones are being reported as even better than the previous USA made ones. 

The thing is, there just aren't any USA made super strats intent on competing price wise with imports. The market has changed so much since the 80's and early 90's. 

I still feel that a middle range Ibanez Prestige, or ESP Standard still beat out entry level American made guitars.


----------



## aleXander

This awefull... its not black and it doesn't have emgs! God ibanez sucks!! =D


In all seriousness though, love those lol, Ill have the pink one to go please!


----------



## aleXander

edit: Double post


----------



## maj86

I want the pink one!!!!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Any other news? I'd like to see some other models. These models look epic but I don't know if i'd get either. Too bright xD


----------



## Jack Secret

_MonSTeR_ said:


> You say this like you were a bona fide endorser; Mr Petrucci, is that you?




No, just a fanboy. I bought enough of them they should have given me a freebie, tho.


----------



## Andromalia

MaxOfMetal said:


> I still feel that a middle range Ibanez Prestige, or ESP Standard still beat out entry level American made guitars.



I woudln't put the pretiges at the same level as ESP standards though.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm really hoping for a 7 string Falchion.


----------



## Dooky

Jack Secret said:


> Premiums? Ugh. So glad I left Ibanez.



Oh, but no doubt Ibanez misses you sooo much! For the love of god, please go back to them. I hear they are lost without you.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Andromalia said:


> I woudln't put the pretiges at the same level as ESP standards though.



I don't know about that. My RG3xxx and RG2xxx models were just as awesome, if not more so than my ESP M-II and M-II bolt on. 

I will say that some of the ESP Original Series (not available in the US) were better, but at $3k+ (over twice what most RG2xxx went for) you were paying for the superiority. 

Have you played an Eclipse or Horizon Standard lately? Awesome for sure, but not any more awesome than some of the similarly priced Prestige models. At least from what I've played.


----------



## jl-austin

I have to say that my ESP M1 plays better than my Ibanez RG1550m. 

I just can't afford an M-II (any of them), so my next guitar will probably be an Ibanez.


----------



## Bones43x

Just as I feared...more Premium models to eventually replace Prestige models.

Sorry, I just can't bring myself to buy an Ibanez made anywhere other than Japan. I bet they're making a killing off the "Premium" guitars. Indo/cheaper production + selling at Prestige prices must = killer profit margin.


----------



## CapinCripes

Bones43x said:


> Just as I feared...more Premium models to eventually replace Prestige models.
> 
> Sorry, I just can't bring myself to buy an Ibanez made anywhere other than Japan. I bet they're making a killing off the "Premium" guitars. Indo/cheaper production + selling at Prestige prices must = killer profit margin.



*flame shield up* to be quite honest i agree with you i feel that the only thing premium about the premiums are the price tags, i mean they go for 899 but you can get a MIJ 3250m for only 1399 i mean sure its a 500 dollar difference but with that you get dimarzio's the original edge zero, MIJ quality, super wizard prestige neck profile, and a maple board... so i don't think that the features on them warrant picking one up instead of spending the 500 extra for the top end prestiges.


----------



## Thep

CapinCripes said:


> *flame shield up* to be quite honest i agree with you i feel that the only thing premium about the premiums are the price tags, i mean they go for 899 but you can get a MIJ 3250m for only 1399 i mean sure its a 500 dollar difference but with that you get dimarzio's the original edge zero, MIJ quality, super wizard prestige neck profile, and a maple board... so i don't think that the features on them warrant picking one up instead of spending the 500 extra for the top end prestiges.


----------



## CapinCripes

Thep said:


>



or you could go with a 1550m for less than $100 more and still upgrade from the zero 2 to a edge zero and get a mij guitar. my point is that these models are placed at a precarious price range where many people, including myself would be apt to look at the price and feature differences between the prestige models and the premiums and find that they can get a better deal for what they are getting from a prestige guitar.
Edit: oh yeah the prestige's come with a hard case while the premiums come with a gig bag, there's that too.


----------



## Prydogga

Andromalia said:


> I woudln't put the pretiges at the same level as ESP standards though.



I'd put them above, to be honest.


----------



## robotsatemygma

MaxOfMetal said:


> They are branded as Premiums, so probably close to $1k. The biggest factors are going to be the number of them made, if there will be any more colors, and if they'll come with a lot of goodies.
> 
> Either way, these are going to be far from expensive.



I had a feeling it'd be a stupid insane price. 

Then again will these even be released in the States? Or a Euro release only like a lot of the ESP catalog?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

robotsatemygma said:


> I had a feeling it'd be a stupid insane price.
> 
> Then again will these even be released in the States? Or a Euro release only like a lot of the ESP catalog?



$1k is "stupid insane"? 

Every Ibanez anniversary model to date has been released in the US, I don't see why these would be any different.


----------



## Jack Secret

Dooky said:


> Oh, but no doubt Ibanez misses you sooo much! For the love of god, please go back to them. I hear they are lost without you.




No thanks. I'm too spoiled with Carvin making guitars exactly as I want them to be for a reasonable price and made in the USA. You can buy Ibanez if you want. Have the prices gone up for dwindling quality again for the fifth year running?


----------



## jymellis

i still cant find the floral pattern on the ibanez site like the one in the sam ash catalog?


----------



## jymellis

go here, 6th page in after you click expand

http://www.samashmusic.com/content/catalog.asp


----------



## canuck brian

CapinCripes said:


> *flame shield up* to be quite honest i agree with you i feel that the only thing premium about the premiums are the price tags, i mean they go for 899 but you can get a MIJ 3250m for only 1399 i mean sure its a 500 dollar difference but with that you get dimarzio's the original edge zero, MIJ quality, super wizard prestige neck profile, and a maple board... so i don't think that the features on them warrant picking one up instead of spending the 500 extra for the top end prestiges.



Using this logic, people who buy the middle of the road LTDs in that price range should just suck it up and buy an ESP.

Spend 500 bucks more to get Dimarzios, a better trem and slightly better quality....well that makes sense. It costs more to make in Japan and the parts are more expensive. If someone didn't want to pay the 1399, it makes perfect sense to buy the lower priced one that you can afford.

500 bucks is not an insignificant amount of money. On an 899 guitar, after taxes, you'd asking someone to add 50% to the price. To a musician looking for a good guitar for a decent price, under a grand for a guitar that holds it's own against a lot of higher priced ones is a pretty sweet deal. 

From a selling standpoint with Ibanez, it makes perfect sense. They have their lower end guitars, mid range (premium) and the higher end Prestige all at 3 different price points. Some people dont' want the low end stuff but can't afford the higher end ones. The 7 string prestige models also look boring as shit in comparison to the Premium ones. Aside from the neat body curves on the RGD, is there any in the prestige series that looks good visually as the Premium 7's?

This looks fucking badass.







I've played a bunch of at this point - good fretwork, decent hardware, they sound good and they look pretty sweet. I thought they were a great deal for the price.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

^ this guy makes a good point. I still haven't had a chance to try a premium. The nicest Ibanez i've tried is my RGT xD


----------



## jl-austin

jymellis said:


> go here, 6th page in after you click expand
> 
> http://www.samashmusic.com/content/catalog.asp



That photo is a misprint. Notice it says it has chrome hardware, and the floral pattern II. That is the current black model, not a re-issue (or special release) of the old model. Misprinted photo, thats all.


----------



## jl-austin

Ibanez knows that the sweet spot for RG's is right around $1k. They have sold guitars for years, they know what market they can successfully compete in. There are a lot of guys that buy the more expensive Ibanez models I know, but 1K is the sweet spot. 

Ibanez has tried their hardest to keep the low end MIJ prestige at $1k, they are loosing that battle with the cost of making guitars at fuji-gen. 

Look at the features on the top Premium models, they blow away a plain RG1570, and depending on who you talk to, the Premium competes very nicely in terms of play-ability as well.

So, Ibanez was allowed to go CRAZY with the premiums and still keep the price under $1k (the sweet spot for Ibanez).


----------



## sell2792

The new X series guitars look like shit. It'd be nice to see Ibanez at some point make more Destroyers, Icemen, and Xiphos instead of those other abominations.


----------



## snowblind56

jl-austin said:


> Ibanez knows that the sweet spot for RG's is right around $1k. They have sold guitars for years, they know what market they can successfully compete in. There are a lot of guys that buy the more expensive Ibanez models I know, but 1K is the sweet spot.
> 
> Ibanez has tried their hardest to keep the low end MIJ prestige at $1k, they are loosing that battle with the cost of making guitars at fuji-gen.
> 
> Look at the features on the top Premium models, they blow away a plain RG1570, and depending on who you talk to, the Premium competes very nicely in terms of play-ability as well.
> 
> So, Ibanez was allowed to go CRAZY with the premiums and still keep the price under $1k (the sweet spot for Ibanez).



To me, the Premiums are basically an Indo version of the 1570 with figured maple tops and a different neck. I have two RG2550's. A 2004 and 2005, the ones before they switched to the Edge Zero and ghost sharktooth inlays. I also have a 2007 RGR1570. They all feel much better to me than the Premiums, then again I think the neck profile is different. I also prefer painted guitars over veneer tops. I really wasn't impressed with the premiums. They aren't bad guitars by any means, but they just didn't feel as good as the prestige's (that I have). 

Then again, the price raises have flawed my logic slightly. The RG1570's were awesome when they were $699.


----------



## Dooky

Jack Secret said:


> No thanks. I'm too spoiled with Carvin making guitars exactly as I want them to be for a reasonable price and made in the USA. You can buy Ibanez if you want. Have the prices gone up for dwindling quality again for the fifth year running?



Dunno, I'm more of a Jackson man. I only own one Ibanez. 
But it's still such a shame you 'left Ibanez'. Poor Ibanez


----------



## -42-

If they ever release those as hardtails, I'll bite.


----------



## Jack Secret

Dooky said:


> Dunno, I'm more of a Jackson man. I only own one Ibanez.
> But it's still such a shame you 'left Ibanez'. Poor Ibanez




Pretty sure they don't miss me. Feeling is reciprocal. I'll bide my time with Carvin and Caparison (tho I will wait to see what direction the new owners take that company) and old Hamer Californian Elites along with the Ibby's I have left in my collection.

Just waiting on the Carvin winter now. 5 weeks to go! 3 new Carvin customs. 1 happy guitar playing fool. 

You also seemed perturbed at my "I left Ibanez" comment. I chuckled at that.


----------



## Bones43x

CapinCripes said:


> *flame shield up* to be quite honest i agree with you i feel that the only thing premium about the premiums are the price tags, i mean they go for 899 but you can get a MIJ 3250m for only 1399 i mean sure its a 500 dollar difference but with that you get dimarzio's the original edge zero, MIJ quality, super wizard prestige neck profile, and a maple board... so i don't think that the features on them warrant picking one up instead of spending the 500 extra for the top end prestiges.
> 
> --------------------
> 
> or you could go with a 1550m for less than $100 more and still upgrade from the zero 2 to a edge zero and get a mij guitar. my point is that these models are placed at a precarious price range where many people, including myself would be apt to look at the price and feature differences between the prestige models and the premiums and find that they can get a better deal for what they are getting from a prestige guitar.
> Edit: oh yeah the prestige's come with a hard case while the premiums come with a gig bag, there's that too.



I'm right there with you. IMO, they're not the value they're cracked up to be. No case, lower quality hardware, and pickups that you'll probably STILL change even if they're better than the V-series pups in the lower end Prestige models. 

You can't think for a minute that a transition to Indo-made "Premiums" is about making "premium" quality guitars. It's about the almighty $$$$. That's it. They hype them up by telling you a story about how they got the best luthiers in the Indo plant, and trained them to make J-Craft-quality guitars is just marketing. They want you to buy the Premium so they can make a premium.

I'm not saying they're bad guitars, but for $1000, I'll take a plain-looking MIJ RG over a pretty Indo guitar. Quality/playability > aesthetics.


----------



## Dooky

Jack Secret said:


> Pretty sure they don't miss me. Feeling is reciprocal. I'll bide my time with Carvin and Caparison (tho I will wait to see what direction the new owners take that company) and old Hamer Californian Elites along with the Ibby's I have left in my collection.
> 
> Just waiting on the Carvin winter now. 5 weeks to go! 3 new Carvin customs. 1 happy guitar playing fool.
> 
> You also seemed perturbed at my "I left Ibanez" comment. I chuckled at that.



Yeah, I was chumming the waters and fishing for an arguement with the: "I left Ibanez comment". But it's cool, you seem like a good guy so I apologise (not that I feel I upset you in any way, shape or form, hehe). I look forward to seeing your new Carvins. I've thought about getting a custom Carvin myself. Peace dude


----------



## RevDrucifer

Jack Secret said:


> You also seemed perturbed at my "I left Ibanez" comment. I chuckled at that.



Look at any interview where an artist was asked about no longer endorsing a product from a certain company....they all start with "I left.../I went to...".

While you're not "wrong" for saying it, within the context most of us are used to hearing/seeing it in, it does provide the allusion that you had a relationship with them that you left for another company.

I chuckled at you saying "I left Ibanez.".


----------



## Jack Secret

RevDrucifer said:


> Look at any interview where an artist was asked about no longer endorsing a product from a certain company....they all start with "I left.../I went to...".
> 
> While you're not "wrong" for saying it, within the context most of us are used to hearing/seeing it in, it does provide the allusion that you had a relationship with them that you left for another company.
> 
> I chuckled at you saying "I left Ibanez.".




Well, when one is a Ibby fanboy for 20+ years and even stayed brand loyal for a good chunk of that, one may feel he can say he "left". Turns out they are indeed raising the prices again in 2012. It's just not worth dealing with the poor quality they churn out now. 

Someone said they were the Gibson of Japan. I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Jeez guys, it's just a guitar company.


----------



## orakle

Any more leaks ????


----------



## Church2224

Jack Secret said:


> Well, when one is a Ibby fanboy for 20+ years and even stayed brand loyal for a good chunk of that, one may feel he can say he "left". Turns out they are indeed raising the prices again in 2012. It's just not worth dealing with the poor quality they churn out now.
> 
> Someone said they were the Gibson of Japan. I wholeheartedly agree.



I do not know the basis you are going on with them being of "low quality" 

I have a 2007 RG550 reissue that I absolutely love and I had a 2008 RG1527 that I only got rid of for a Carvin, which I totally regret because the Carvin I got had finish flaws, incorrect specs, and no Floyd Rose bar or Allen wrenches.

I also compared them side by side to their predecessors, an RG550 from 1993 and a late 90s RG7620, found nothing special about them to be quite honest, in fact I thought my RG1527 was better suited for me...\

I would also check this thread I started, seems like a lot of people agree with me there...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/166630-ibanez-prestige-quality-hit-miss.html

Also having picked up some recent S/SV5470s those were great guitars as well, stayed in tune well, sounded great, and even had excellent fretwork and playability. I would love to hear some basis as to why you think they are of lower quality. People said the same thing about Jackson USA and they are still proven wrong to this day...


----------



## DevinShidaker

For what it's worth, the premium I played was miles ahead of my old 1570. "Made in Indonesia" means nothing to me. If a guitar plays good, it plays good. With the proper training (like the premium team in Indonesia has had), anyone is capable of making a quality instrument. People act like all the guitars made at the Fujigen plant are handcrafted by Jesus Christ himself. They are made by people in a factory who were trained to build guitars, just like any other factory, albeit with higher quality control standards. They have trained the Indonesian guys in the same manner, and it shows in the Premiums. Don't knock them until you've tried them. I'm not leaking any info, but for this anniversary, these won't even come close to being the coolest stuff you see from Ibanez this year.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The funny thing is, back in the day (when Ibanez was making their name in the 70's, 80's, and early 90's) Japan was considered the "Indonesia of it's day". I guess in another 40 years when the new Ibanez SuperMegaDuper series and ESP/LTD UltraAwesomePlus series guitars are made in Somalia they'll be guys who refuse to buy anything but the "old" Iraqi made models.


----------



## Church2224

MaxOfMetal said:


> The funny thing is, back in the day (when Ibanez was making their name in the 70's, 80's, and early 90's) Japan was considered the "Indonesia of it's day". I guess in another 40 years when the new Ibanez SuperMegaDuper series and ESP/LTD UltraAwesomePlus series guitars are made in Somalia they'll be guys who refuse to buy anything but the "old" Iraqi made models.



Thing is he is right. Back then people thought Japanese guitars were cheap knock offs or "inferior" and today we worship them as some of the best. 

I will always prefer my guitars made in Japan, USA, Canada and Europe, but that is just me. As long as it is quality though, i might need to look into these Premiums more and more. Most people I know who have played them love them. 

I mean look at the Rasmus line by Suhr. They are Chinese made guitars, but damn good guitars nonetheless. Is it a real Suhr? No. A good guitar? Hell yeah. 

A good guitar is a good guitar no matter how you word it. 

But Max, what is your take on current production Ibanez guitars? You have played pretty much everything, what is you opinion on them right now?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

MaxOfMetal said:


> The funny thing is, back in the day (when Ibanez was making their name in the 70's, 80's, and early 90's) Japan was considered the "Indonesia of it's day". I guess in another 40 years when the new Ibanez SuperMegaDuper series and ESP/LTD UltraAwesomePlus series guitars are made in Somalia they'll be guys who refuse to buy anything but the "old" Iraqi made models.


 
Hahaha, yeah. Japan used to be the cheapo option, but then they started getting better, so the budget stuff moved to factories in Korea. Now, the Korean craftsmen have been getting better and their economy has grown, so the budget stuff has moved on to China, Indonesia, and India (I've even seen some Vietnamese stuff, made for the Korean company Spear, no less ). My guess for future sites are other countries in Southeast Asia that have large labor forces that will work for less, like Laos or Cambodia. Those Iraqi models must be somewhere down the road, though .

I can't wait to get to South Korea early next year, so I can try some of the "high end" home-grown stuff over there that doesn't really see much press over here, like Moollon and Paran.


----------



## Jack Secret

MaxOfMetal said:


> The funny thing is, back in the day (when Ibanez was making their name in the 70's, 80's, and early 90's) Japan was considered the "Indonesia of it's day". I guess in another 40 years when the new Ibanez SuperMegaDuper series and ESP/LTD UltraAwesomePlus series guitars are made in Somalia they'll be guys who refuse to buy anything but the "old" Iraqi made models.


I can't agree with this. Notwithstanding bad feelings left over from WWII (which I feel in most cases was the reason people thought Japanese stuff was shoddy), it was generally considered that Ibanez copies of Gibsons and Fenders were superior to the actual companies in the 70's. Hell, I have Japan made electronics that still live to this day. In the late 80's when I started playing, no one considered Ibanez to be a low quality cheap ass guitar. Late 80's RG's were and still are amazing. I still love my orange '87 RG560 to death. 

Look, if you're happy with new Ibanez guitars, whatever. I've said this before. Play what you like. I don't like new Ibanez. I feel they're made poorly from China and Indonesia to hit and miss for Japan. I tried a bunch of Ibby Korean made and thought they were, for the most part, decent but a bunch of upgrades were necessary. I had a SZ520 where I had to replace all the hardware from tuners to bridge. THEN it became a great guitar. Of course, once the Cort factory was getting decent, Ibanez stops working with them. 

I've tried a bunch of Ibanez Indonesian guitars (albeit not the Premium as of yet) and they were all crap. I tried one a recently as a week ago at the local GC and just horrible. No, I really like shredding....my fingers on sharp fret ends. As stated, in my case, I'd switch out everything on an Indo Ibby but really, if y'all gonna buy one and switch out everything, why not just get a custom neck and body and build from scratch?

Church2224, I've never heard anyone that had a Carvin come to them with wrong specs that messed up. Good thing they have a 10 day return policy where you can either get your money back or they'll do a whole brand new build. Seems most of the time when they do get returned, it because the finish didn't come out to the buyer's liking. Then they throw it up on their guitars in stock page and sell it at a discount. 

Again, if you like playing a $10k new Les Paul signature or a $300 Chinese Washburn Dime, knock yourself out and enjoy.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Jack Secret said:


> I can't agree with this. Notwithstanding bad feelings left over from WWII (which I feel in most cases was the reason people thought Japanese stuff was shoddy), it was generally considered that Ibanez copies of Gibsons and Fenders were superior to the actual companies in the 70's. Hell, I have Japan made electronics that still live to this day. In the late 80's when I started playing, no one considered Ibanez to be a low quality cheap ass guitar. Late 80's RG's were and still are amazing. I still love my orange '87 RG560 to death.
> 
> Look, if you're happy with new Ibanez guitars, whatever. I've said this before. Play what you like. I don't like new Ibanez. I feel they're made poorly from China and Indonesia to hit and miss for Japan. I tried a bunch of Ibby Korean made and thought they were, for the most part, decent but a bunch of upgrades were necessary. I had a SZ520 where I had to replace all the hardware from tuners to bridge. THEN it became a great guitar. Of course, once the Cort factory was getting decent, Ibanez stops working with them.
> 
> I've tried a bunch of Ibanez Indonesian guitars (albeit not the Premium as of yet) and they were all crap. I tried one a recently as a week ago at the local GC and just horrible. No, I really like shredding....my fingers on sharp fret ends. As stated, in my case, I'd switch out everything on an Indo Ibby but really, if y'all gonna buy one and switch out everything, why not just get a custom neck and body and build from scratch?
> 
> Church2224, I've never heard anyone that had a Carvin come to them with wrong specs that messed up. Good thing they have a 10 day return policy where you can either get your money back or they'll do a whole brand new build. Seems most of the time when they do get returned, it because the finish didn't come out to the buyer's liking. Then they throw it up on their guitars in stock page and sell it at a discount.
> 
> Again, if you like playing a $10k new Les Paul signature or a $300 Chinese Washburn Dime, knock yourself out and enjoy.



No where did I say that people thought they were overall inferior. What I was getting at was that people weren't willing to pay a premium for Japanese made guitars. Just like people today who scoff at Indonesian and Chinese made instruments as soon as the price hits over $800. 

As for Carvin, of the four I ordered new, three of them arrived with incorrect specs, and one of them with overspray in the finish around the finish seems. Could I have returned them and gotten new builds? Sure, but I didn't want to wait another four months, and I sure as hell didn't want to risk having to get yet another rebuild. If you get some time, look at elq, ShadyDave, and AfroSamurai's Carvin builds. That's just three guys on a forum of only a few thousand who have had issues with Carvin builds, only they didn't have the luxury of a return policy. Carvin makes some great guitars, they just tend to mess up every now and then, just like most other brands. It happens. 

You're right though, play what makes you happy. I know I do.

Listen, I'm not saying Ibanez is perfect, or at all better than Carvin. In fact, I don't really see myself ever buying a new Ibanez again. The only Ibanez guitars I see myself buying are a few of the older 90's UVs just to complete my collection (and dream of recreating the 91' UV catalog page ).I've simply outgrown them in a way. The guitars I want to play now have crazy and silly things like no headstocks, fanned frets, and way too many strings. Though, I still believe they make some of the most unique, comfortable "shred" guitars out there. Do they make the best guitars, or almost just important, the most value oriented? Not at all, and I'll never say they do. I'll even go one step further and say they never did make the best guitars around. They always had a unique feel to them though, something you couldn't get from an ESP, Carvin, Gibson, Fender, or Jackson.


----------



## Jack Secret

MaxOfMetal said:


> No where did I say that people thought they were overall inferior. What I was getting at was that people weren't willing to pay a premium for Japanese made guitars. Just like people today who scoff at Indonesian and Chinese made instruments as soon as the price hits over $800.
> 
> As for Carvin, of the four I ordered new, three of them arrived with incorrect specs, and one of them with overspray in the finish around the finish seems. Could I have returned them and gotten new builds? Sure, but I didn't want to wait another four months, and I sure as hell didn't want to risk having to get yet another rebuild. If you get some time, look at elq, ShadyDave, and AfroSamurai's Carvin builds. That's just three guys on a forum of only a few thousand who have had issues with Carvin builds, only they didn't have the luxury of a return policy. Carvin makes some great guitars, they just tend to mess up every now and then, just like most other brands. It happens.
> 
> You're right though, play what makes you happy. I know I do.
> 
> Listen, I'm not saying Ibanez is perfect, or at all better than Carvin. In fact, I don't really see myself ever buying a new Ibanez again. The only Ibanez guitars I see myself buying are a few of the older 90's UVs just to complete my collection (and dream of recreating the 91' UV catalog page ).I've simply outgrown them in a way. The guitars I want to play now have crazy and silly things like no headstocks, fanned frets, and way too many strings. Though, I still believe they make some of the most unique, comfortable "shred" guitars out there. Do they make the best guitars, or almost just important, the most value oriented? Not at all, and I'll never say they do. I'll even go one step further and say they never did make the best guitars around. They always had a unique feel to them though, something you couldn't get from an ESP, Carvin, Gibson, Fender, or Jackson.



It's my point that even though people weren't willing to pay a premium price for Japanese guitars in the 70's, they were still worth the price they were asking. Asking $800 for a Chinese guitar which then you have to rip out all the hardware just doesn't seem feasible. Of course, that's in MY case I'd rip out all the hardware. Some teen getting his first or third guitar isn't gonna know the bridge is crap or that the pickups are weak. 

Kramer was never the best guitar either. I always thought Kramers were crap but they sold thousands based on EVH putting a Kramer sticker on his headstock (isn't it funny the extent of him playing a "Kramer" was the sticker). You have to wonder what today's guitar landscape would be if Vai signed with Kramer instead of Ibanez. It almost happened, after all.

I've been lucky with Carvin. 4 builds so far and 4 winners. Maybe one of the upcoming 3 builds may be a fail. Can't and won't know until they get here.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Sounds like someone cares way too much about something that's supposed to be fun...


----------



## jl-austin

I've said it before. I'll say it again, what makes Ibanez great is their ability to follow trends in the market place. They follow trends better than anyone in the business.

From the trendy point of view, do I want a modern Ibanez that looks cool, or do I want a Carvin that looks like it was made in the 70's with it's rounded edges and such?

From a playing point of view, I am sure the Carvin would win (although I have never played one), but that is not the point.

Not everyone wants a guitar that SCREAMS 70's, despite how it plays, there are a BUNCH of shallow people out there!

I tried my hardest not to say anything bad about Carvin, however, Carvin and Ibanez are supplying guitars to 2 completely different people. Ibanez looks (trends) over function, Carvin function over looks (or I should say trends). 

The truly sad thing is, the Ibanez RG's from 1987 still look more modern than a 2011 Carvin, that is SAD! Stuck in the 70's baby!

Play what makes you happy!

You go posting stuff about another company on an Ibanez thread, expect to get flamed! I don't go posting junk in Carvin threads. I am happy for those people who are happy with their guitars, be it MII, MIJ, or MIA. Be happy with those who are happy!


----------



## Church2224

jl-austin said:


> I tried my hardest not to say anything bad about Carvin, however, Carvin and Ibanez are supplying guitars to 2 completely different people. Ibanez looks (trends) over function, Carvin function over looks (or I should say trends).



Most of what Carvin has introduced over the past few years has been more aesthetics instead of Function. Sure they got Stainless Steel Fretwire, but a lot of manufacturers do too. 

Different neck carves are a no, even when other semi custom CNC built manufacturers like Suhr and Tom Anderson have plenty, we have yet to see industry standard passive routes, Not even a standard 25.5 inch scale on many models, which MANY people have stated would win them over, no OFR on the 7 string despite the many requests for it.

Instead we get abalone knobs, a different finish here and there, a "telecaster" that s nothing more than a strat with a different upper horn, ect. 

I am not bashing Carvin entirely. I would love to get another DC400 one day, but to say they go for function over looks is not necessarily true.


----------



## dres_x

Anyway, back to the real point of this thread: I just read that that there will be Premium Sabers!! About time


----------



## Church2224

dres_x said:


> Anyway, back to the real point of this thread: I just read that that there will be Premium Sabers!! About time



If they made one like the Yellow RG here, I would buy about.....5 lol


----------



## Jack Secret

dres_x said:


> Anyway, back to the real point of this thread: I just read that that there will be Premium Sabers!! About time



My original point was if they did one in Carotene Orange with orange inlays, I would have to think twice about not buying new non MIJ Ibby's...

You know, orange like this...


----------



## LordHar

Another leak courtesy of Ibanez News

A RG2228 with passive Dimarzios.


----------



## Church2224

LordHar said:


> Another leak courtesy of Ibanez News
> 
> A RG2228 with passive Dimarzios.



DAMN! I might just have to get this baby! Good find man thanks for sharing!

Now if only they will bring back the Maple top/ mahogony body Prestige RGs to the USA, I will be one happy camper.


----------



## USMarine75

^ orange?





IMO this was the best guitar I've ever played for the money... $1500 and I could have got one on closeout for $1200, but I missed out... why did they stop making this?! I thought it played as well as my JEMs and I love the Tone Zone/Air Norton pickup combo... plus I prefer maple fretboards and wished they made maple JEMs still.


----------



## Rojne

8 string Premium! Moar hardtails! Moar funny finishes! MOAR EVERYTHING!!


----------



## Prydogga

And they have pointy headstocks now too! Good move by Ibanez!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Jack Secret said:


> My original point was if they did one in Carotene Orange with orange inlays, I would have to think twice about not buying new non MIJ Ibby's...
> 
> You know, orange like this...


 
That's irresistably orange...


----------



## guitarister7321

LordHar said:


> Another leak courtesy of Ibanez News
> 
> A RG2228 with passive Dimarzios.



Now I'm definitely going to try and get an RG2228 this summer. Maybe get it refinished in Carotene Orange.


----------



## snowblind56

USMarine75 said:


> ^ orange?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO this was the best guitar I've ever played for the money... $1500 and I could have got one on closeout for $1200, but I missed out... why did they stop making this?! I thought it played as well as my JEMs and I love the Tone Zone/Air Norton pickup combo... plus I prefer maple fretboards and wished they made maple JEMs still.



The biggest thing holding me back on these are the ghost sharktooth inlay. I prefer Rosewood over Maple, but the inlay just clash. I haven't bought a new Ibanez since they started putting these inlay on guitars in place of the dots.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I like the full on sharktooth inlays they do with the shell (or fake shell). I have them on my RGT42DX. But I don't like the ghost inlays much. I think they look like cheesy lightning bolts.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

heard about the 2228 with passives somewhere around october. just sold my 2228 with bkps today and i miss it already, maybe one of the newer ones is in order! I will miss the old headstock though, the pointy one isnt my thing.


----------



## USMarine75

Huh? Oh, you have to zoom in... those aren't sharktooth.


----------



## Konfyouzd

+1 to Herman Cain inlays


----------



## LordHar

Another one. If I understand correctly it's a S Premium.


----------



## Konfyouzd

No inlays? Stop playing with my emotions... I'm officially sold on these premiums.


----------



## BucketheadRules

LordHar said:


> Another one. If I understand correctly it's a S Premium.



Please say they'll do a fixed bridge version?


----------



## Diamond Dave

LordHar said:


>



Dayum, I'd totally buy one of those if it was orange/was a hard tail/had an Edge/had fret markers/had different pickups/had a reversed headstock/wasn't an S shape/was made in Japan/wasn't too expensive because it was made in Japan/was a Carvin.

Delete as applicable


----------



## BucketheadRules

Diamond Dave said:


> Dayum, I'd totally buy one of those if it was _orange_/_was a hard tail_
> 
> Delete as applicable



There, done.


----------



## CapinCripes

Diamond Dave said:


> Dayum, I'd totally buy one of those if it was orange/was a hard tail/had an Edge/had fret markers/had different pickups/had a reversed headstock/wasn't an S shape/was made in Japan/wasn't too expensive because it was made in Japan/was a Carvin.
> 
> Delete as applicable


ill take carvin/had an edge for 1500.... oh wait that can't be right...


----------



## Bones43x

I'm still crossing my fingers for an RG565 reissue.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Bones43x said:


> I'm still crossing my fingers for an RG565 reissue.



They did that last year!


----------



## Church2224

Diamond Dave said:


> Dayum, I'd totally buy one
> Delete as applicable



There. Honestly I totally dig this thing.


----------



## Bones43x

BucketheadRules said:


> They did that last year!



I don't count that Euro-only RGR465 a true reissue.

I'd prefer if they make it an RG1565 Prestige model, but keep the matching headstock and inlays.


----------



## leonardo7

LordHar said:


> Another leak courtesy of Ibanez News
> 
> A RG2228 with passive Dimarzios.



So Tosin has to start using passives for Ibanez to do this


----------



## JP Universe

That S series premium... Also I hope they don't release any bright green guitars as it will hurt my wallet!!!!


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Where are folks finding these shots from all I see on the Ibanez news blog are the pink/yellow RGs...?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Where's the purple up in this bitch?


----------



## guitarister7321

LordHar said:


> Another one. If I understand correctly it's a S Premium.


I it was a different color and had DiMarzio/IBZ pickups, I'd be all over it.

Also, anyone know how these pictures are being found? ibanez-news.blogspot's newest update is the yellow and pink premiums. No posts on there about the Saber or RG2228.


----------



## LordHar

Click the comments to the yellow and pink premiums, he posted these links there. Until now these are the only new ones I've found.


----------



## Rojne

I hope they make the passive-change on the RGA8 too, that would be sooooo awesome! But if I get a job til the new 2228 arrives I will probably get that one.. Just as I want it right out of the box! Yum!

Oh, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Isan

if only it were a 7 string and had flame or quilt top ....


----------



## Loomer

Passive routed RG2228... 

OH GOD YES!!!!


----------



## Xiphos68

LordHar said:


> Another leak courtesy of Ibanez News
> 
> A RG2228 with passive Dimarzios.





Is it just me or does that headstock look different?


----------



## guitarister7321

Yeah it's the newer headstock shape that is on the RGA8. IIRC, they also put it on the newer RG2228's.


----------



## Loomer

Here's just hoping the RGA8 will be with passives too.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

GEar to buy in 2012: Fnder baritone blacktop telecaster, Ibanez RG2228


----------



## Decipher

RG2228 with passives: I'm sold! I love my RG2228 right now but also wanted to get a second so this is perfect.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

leonardo7 said:


> So Tosin has to start using passives for Ibanez to do this



DiMarzio only came out with the D-Activator 8s this year, it probably took this long just for them to create enough stock to put in a production guitar. Remember how it took months just for people who pre-ordered the DA8 to receive them?

Now that DiMarzio has stepped up to the plate, offering quality passive sized 8-string pickups at affordable wholesale prices, and then having the production capabilities to release them in production guitars, we'll likely see a lot more passive equipped, production 8-strings.


----------



## BlindingLight7

I'm going to be so pissed that I bought my RGA8 if they switch the new RGA8's to passives as well. arggggg!


p.s. Is it still galaxy black?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Looks like they've changed the finish to regular gloss black.


----------



## BlindingLight7

vampiregenocide said:


> Looks like they've changed the finish to regular gloss black.


----------



## Blasphemer

So, after being bored earlier, I've decided I can no longer play live without a bright pink RG


----------



## leonardo7

MaxOfMetal said:


> DiMarzio only came out with the D-Activator 8s this year, it probably took this long just for them to create enough stock to put in a production guitar. Remember how it took months just for people who pre-ordered the DA8 to receive them?
> 
> Now that DiMarzio has stepped up to the plate, offering quality passive sized 8-string pickups at affordable wholesale prices, and then having the production capabilities to release them in production guitars, we'll likely see a lot more passive equipped, production 8-strings.



Now if they will only release a Blaze 8. I wonder what the D Activator 8 would sound like in basswood. I love the 7 in my RG2127X


----------



## MaxOfMetal

leonardo7 said:


> Now if they will only release a Blaze 8. I wonder what the D Activator 8 would sound like in basswood. I love the 7 in my RG2127X



According to DiMarzio the D-Activator moniker was little more than a place holder during production that wound up making it onto the final, production models. Thus, it's reported to be very little like a D-Activator 6 or 7. 

This info is coming from both DiMarzio and artists using the pickup. 

Like anything, if people show interest in DiMarzio making 8-string pickups they'll likely introduce some more variants.


----------



## sell2792

Ibanez can slarve a dode. They get SO close to perfection, but the have a raging hard on for all black finishes, depriving us of 7's, and just various other things... These are all lookin' pretty sweet, but that S Premium as a 7 would be amazing, and the new RG2228's should feature something different besides pickups.


----------



## Somnium

sell2792 said:


> Ibanez can slarve a dode. They get SO close to perfection, but the have a raging hard on for all black finishes, depriving us of 7's, and just various other things... These are all lookin' pretty sweet, but that S Premium as a 7 would be amazing, and the new RG2228's should feature something different besides pickups.



Yeah, they should have a longer scale lol.


----------



## Insanity

LordHar said:


> Another leak courtesy of Ibanez News
> 
> A RG2228 with passive Dimarzios.



Finally!
Next year I'm getting me one of those


----------



## noname222

MaxOfMetal said:


>



Reminds me on:



1989 Ibanez JEM VSK


----------



## Mindcrime1204

I'm a sucker for bright & loud colored guitars.... 

...dat pink. :|


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

The new headstock looks better... But gloss black?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Is it just me or does the body look a little different too? Compare the horns. The new 2228 seems a little sharper or something.


----------



## BlindingLight7

slightly deeper horns, It could be the pix too


----------



## vampiregenocide

Maybe, just seems a little more correctly proportioned.


----------



## BucketheadRules

I like that new 2228, just hate the bridge.


----------



## Neil

AFAIK the sharper RG8 headstock has been on all new RG2228s since the RGA8 came out,

This is the pic of the RG2228 on the current UK Ibby website showing the sharper headstock and I'm sure its been there since the website was updated to include the RGA8 (for some reason the US site still shows the old headstock),


----------



## Bones43x

BucketheadRules said:


> I like that new 2228, just hate the bridge.



I've never understood why they used that trem look-a-like bridge. They really should make an 8-string Tight End for it, or use a Hipshot. It would probably be more cost effective too. The bridge, EMGs, and the price are what have deterred me from buying one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I loved that bridge, and accompanying lock nut, on my RG2228 when I had it. It was nice not having to worry about string size in regard to the nut slot or bridge saddle. As someone who has played trem equipped guitars almost exclusively for almost the last seven years now, it felt like _home_ when playing.


----------



## Prydogga

vampiregenocide said:


> Looks like they've changed the finish to regular gloss black.



1. It may just be that because it would be easy for the guys at Ibanez to assemble a mockup of the new 22228 using other images, that the body is from another gloss black Ibanez.

2. The metallic prestige finishes are such a pain, the 1527 finishes chip so easily, and I've seen some evidence of that on the 2228 also. Moving to a thickly finished gloss would be safe, I'd be happier if mine were like that.


----------



## BucketheadRules

MaxOfMetal said:


> I loved that bridge, and accompanying lock nut, on my RG2228 when I had it. It was nice not having to worry about string size in regard to the nut slot or bridge saddle. As someone who has played trem equipped guitars almost exclusively for almost the last seven years now, it felt like _home_ when playing.



I guess that's an advantage, but I'm really not fond of trems atm - I know that it's a fixed bridge, technically, but it still offers nearly all the ball-ache of an actual trem but without being able to divebomb


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BucketheadRules said:


> I guess that's an advantage, but I'm really not fond of trems atm - I know that it's a fixed bridge, technically, but it still offers nearly all the ball-ache of an actual trem but without being able to divebomb



I don't get the "ball-ache" though. So, every few weeks when you change strings you need to use an allen key about a dozen times.


----------



## BucketheadRules

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't get the "ball-ache" though. So, every few weeks when you change strings you need to use an allen key about a dozen times.



Every few months for me - Elixirs FTW


----------



## vampiregenocide

Prydogga said:


> 1. It may just be that because it would be easy for the guys at Ibanez to assemble a mockup of the new 22228 using other images, that the body is from another gloss black Ibanez.



Doubt it. They're different finishes, seems silly to make a mockup that isn't representative of the actual guitar.


----------



## TemjinStrife

Page 9, and still the spec bitching continues 

Lot of very particular people in this here forum.


----------



## theV

vampiregenocide said:


> Looks like they've changed the finish to regular gloss black.



Correct, the RG2228A (A=model with Dimarzio) in that pic has regular BK finish.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Blasphemer said:


> So, after being bored earlier, I've decided I can no longer play live without a bright pink RG



I kinda just wanna take one of my RGs and paint it like a mirage pink.


----------



## oremus91

Make either one of them a 7 string and I'm sold. I don't even care that I'll have to put up with a trem.


----------



## Sepultorture

I was massively on the fence about ibby 8's cus of the actives, and i actually like the bridge kee tuning very stable. and i love black so no loss there lol.

but passives, christ i'm getting that building of GAS feeling going on, still it's not enough for me to go FUCK I NEED TO SPEND MONEY NOW. if this bad boy comes out in RGD form, then my wallet is in deep trouble


----------



## NeglectedField

All new guitars revealed so far in this thread are good moves:

RG2228 - passive routing allows for greater options of replacement pickups without fugly routing jobs. Headstock re-shaped to look less stubby. 

S Premium - black may be unoriginal, but it's the least risky option, ditto no inlays. EMGs are not brilliant but they're popular; a good 'go-to' pickup. 

RG Premium 25th Anniversary - recaptures the glory days in an affordable package - frankly they should have done the same with the 565.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Why have they not made an RGD 8 string? It could be 30" inch scale


----------



## Sepultorture

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Why have they not made an RGD 8 string? It could be 30" inch scale



Something that long won't happen on an ibby production, maybe ona special limited edition 8, but nothing production. chances are it will be 27" scale length, still a half inch longer than the 6's and 7's, same template as the 2228's or RGA8's. all so they can introduce it but still save money

now on the likelyhood of it happening, as much as i would kill for a prestige RGD2128, or even an RGD 8321, i don't see it happening next year, hope it does, but not feasable

Let's also take into account this, there is only one prestige 8 and that is the RG2228, and only in RG shape, there is only one production 8 from them and that's the RGA8. there are no prestiges for one or productions for the other, those are the 8's and that's waht you get. as much as i love the shit out of the look and feel of the RGD, to release an RGD 8 ina prestige would just be a 2228 with RGD contours and satin paint (paint is a maybe). no real difference going on there, almost same thing with production except that it would be a basswood body, insted of the RGA8's mahogany.

again, would jump on one in a heartbeat, especially a prestige RGD8, but i don't see it happening


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I wish they'd make an RG8321  I hate to be cheap but the price on the RGA8 is just too much for me. Only way i'd actually get one would be in a trade XD


----------



## guitarister7321

Has anyone else been checking ibanez-news.blogspot every 4 hours? 

He usually has most of the new lineups posted before Christmas. I'm wondering why not this year.


----------



## NeglectedField

I wanna know how people got the images for the guitars other than the fluorescent ones. Is there some hidden directory?


----------



## Machva

LordHar said:


> Another one. If I understand correctly it's a S Premium.



finally S without this PLASTIC THING around blade switch ! 

toggle rules !


----------



## guitarister7321

NeglectedField said:


> I wanna know how people got the images for the guitars other than the fluorescent ones. Is there some hidden directory?


The guy from ibanez-news posted links to them in the comments for the fluorescent ones. I have no clue where he gets the pictures from though.


----------



## jl-austin

Machva said:


> finally S without this PLASTIC THING around blade switch !
> 
> toggle rules !



WHOA, I had not noticed, that is awesome, I have always despised that plastic thing.


----------



## simonXsludge

That S Premium is a perfect example of how to make a black guitar look great all around. I wish they would have taken this approach to the new 2228 with the DiMarzios. Throw a nice binding on a black guitar and it looks twice as good.

I might have to get one of those S Premiums, I was waiting for a nice one with no middle PU.


----------



## Dickicker

ok ill just be like everyone else. FUCKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want that pink thing sooooooo bad!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

That S Premium would be awesome if it had different pickups, more strings, a different color, different woods, different hardware, more frets, a different body, and a different price!





ily guys.


----------



## Jack Secret

Grand Moff Tim said:


> That S Premium would be awesome if it had different pickups, more strings, a different color, different woods, different hardware, more frets, a different body, and a different price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ily guys.




ok, you can change all that but you LEAVE the trem cavity cover alone!


----------



## rockstarazuri

Not an official catalog model, but how about this one?










Ibanez RGA320z. Prototype model made for Kurosawa Gakki in Japan. Since it's a prototype, if it sells well it might make it's way for regular production?

Same specs as an RGA420z, but with a swamp ash body and Dimarzio Air Norton and Tone Zone. Priced at 168000yen, much cheaper than the RGA420

If that's not enough strings.. then how about this 






Ibanez RGA327z . Same as the 320z but with an extra string. 178,000yen

Now gimme some well deserved good rep


----------



## Dan

rockstarazuri said:


> If that's not enough strings.. then how about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez RGA327z . Same as the 320z but with an extra string. 178,000yen
> 
> Now gimme some well deserved good rep



That is mine! Right now. Hell yes im going off to buy that now


----------



## NeglectedField

Passive pickups and routing just makes so much sense as there are so many more options there. 

I wonder why EMG hasn't gone the SD route and made the 707 in passive-style housing?


----------



## Prydogga

Everybody buy these prototypes now and beg for more, just so they make more!


----------



## Rojne

Those RGA's... Damn.. I hope they do passives on the RGA8 this year, I would be all over it!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

NeglectedField said:


> frankly they should have done the same with the 565.



They did. 

RGR465M - Ibanez Wiki


----------



## NeglectedField

MaxOfMetal said:


> They did.
> 
> RGR465M - Ibanez Wiki



I meant make it a Premium/Prestige model.


----------



## simonXsludge

More news:
















Nothing too exciting.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

shitsøn;2802840 said:


> More news:


 

That's one of the Ibanez styles I actually dig. I'm not digging on the gaping hole in the pickguard to make room for the pup selector, but surely they make another version of that guitar without it?


EDIT: lolnope. Just checked.


----------



## leonardo7

NeglectedField said:


> Passive pickups and routing just makes so much sense as there are so many more options there.
> 
> I wonder why EMG hasn't gone the SD route and made the 707 in passive-style housing?



They are doing it! Check this thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...577-emg-update-passive-sized-coming-sort.html


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

shitsøn;2802840 said:


> More news:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing too exciting.




Non-prestige FR
Silverburst Glaive
and another ART? 

Awesome. I want that FR


----------



## vampiregenocide

So far I'm liking what I'm seeing.


----------



## jl-austin

Grand Moff Tim said:


> That's one of the Ibanez styles I actually dig. I'm not digging on the gaping hole in the pickguard to make room for the pup selector, but surely they make another version of that guitar without it?
> 
> 
> EDIT: lolnope. Just checked.



Just get a custom pickguard made, without the slot for the blade, maybe drill a hole in its place for a 3 way toggle. It would look sharp if done right.

I would probably take out the tone control, and put the toggle in its place (with a solid pickguard).

Or, a clear pickguard would look cool also, and leave the slot for the blade.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

jl-austin said:


> Just get a custom pickguard made, without the slot for the blade, maybe drill a hole in its place for a 3 way toggle. It would look sharp if done right.
> 
> I would probably take out the tone control, and put the toggle in its place (with a solid pickguard).
> 
> Or, a clear pickguard would look cool also, and leave the slot for the blade.


 
Yeah, I was thinking a custom PG without the slot, then just replacing the stock tone pot with a push-pull tone pot for pup selection. You're right about the clear PG, though, because the J-Custom FR (which is Japan only, of course) has a clear guard, and it looks MUCH better.


----------



## guitarister7321

Tite-End on a non-Prestige? Sweet, though I'd love to see it on a Premium or more Prestiges.

Hope the new Prestiges will be sweet. Hopefully more Premiums will be announced, too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Can't say any of those are speaking to me.


----------



## Osiris

rockstarazuri said:


> Same specs as an RGA420z, but with a swamp ash body and Dimarzio Air Norton and Tone Zone. Priced at 168000yen, much cheaper than the RGA420.



Doing some cross multiplyin that's $2000...I wish they'd just throw some cheap pickups and a hardtail on it and sell it for 1500. Though the purple no doubt adds hundreds to the value. 
edit: you can apparently buy the thing at Ibanez RGA320Z 
It seems kind of likely they'd consider mass producing these since they thought bright pink s5470s was a good idea.


----------



## Rapture

Why the pink inlays on the RG? It ruins the whole thing!


----------



## BucketheadRules

Liking the non-Prestige FR.

Hopefully we'll see a non-Prestige SV at some point...


----------



## BoomBoyBooms

That pink one looks very nice indeed, probably going to cost alot though :/


----------



## NeglectedField

Non-prestige FR is a good move. Kinda looks weird with the standard logo though.


----------



## bklixuz

I really hope ibanez is gonna offer more on mahogany, alder, ash bodies and maple & perhaps ebony boards on their mid level massed produced guitars rather than the same boring basswood & rosewood RG's. no offense! they do offer those woods but only on a few models... ibanez is boring now. nothing exciting.. this is what keeps me from not owning again another ibanez i feel like im paying an overpriced guitar.


----------



## simonXsludge

And one more:






zZzZzZzZ...not too excited.


----------



## Jack Secret

Did Paul Stanley resign with Ibanez? Looks like one of those those wacky Silvertone he used to pimp.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Jack Secret said:


> Did Paul Stanley resign with Ibanez? Looks like one of those those wacky Silvertone he used to pimp.



I just wish it didn't exist. Silverburst is overused and that shape is still fuck-awful. No matter how much I look at it and want it 
to grow on me, it never does. It's dire.


----------



## Bones43x

MaxOfMetal said:


> They did.
> 
> RGR465M - Ibanez Wiki



That doesn't count! It's EURO only, limited production, and not MIJ!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bones43x said:


> That doesn't count! It's EURO only, limited production, and not MIJ!



They were being compared to the current 25th models, which as far as we know fit into all three of those categories. 

Also, they weren't Euro only, they were available to every region but the US.


----------



## jl-austin

MaxOfMetal said:


> They were being compared to the current 25th models, which as far as we know fit into all three of those categories.
> 
> Also, they weren't Euro only, they were available to every region but the US.



Does it matter? Most everyone in the US would have said these stink! They would say I will NEVER buy an MII/MIC Ibanez.

However, I would have bought the blue one and put white pickups in it (I know, I know, copycat, but it looks SHARP!!!)


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jl-austin said:


> Does it matter? Most everyone in the US would have said these stink! They would say I will NEVER buy an MII/MIC Ibanez.
> 
> However, I would have bought the blue one and put white pickups in it (I know, I know, copycat, but it looks SHARP!!!)



People on the internet say a lot of things. 

Obviously the MII and MIC Ibanez guitars (and all brands really) are selling, and they're selling really well. If they didn't, they wouldn't constantly be bringing out more of them. 

In another generation no one is really going to care where guitars were once made.


----------



## jl-austin

Oh I agree. I know you know the type of person I am talking about.

I was very sad when they didn't bring these over. I know people say it a lot, but I would have bought one.

I am not a fan of MIC, for other reasons though. I am more than happy to buy an MII cheap guitar over an MIC cheap guitar. Which if you compare prices Ibanez to say, LTD, that is what you are getting, Ibanez MII vs LTD MIC. I will take the MII any day and be happy about it.


----------



## simonXsludge

Bones43x said:


> That doesn't count! It's ... not MIJ!


I own one of those, and while being used to Prestige standards, this is one of my favourite guitars and became my main live 6-string. It sounds and plays great, right out of the box.


----------



## Bones43x

jl-austin said:


> Oh I agree. I know you know the type of person I am talking about.
> 
> I was very sad when they didn't bring these over. I know people say it a lot, but I would have bought one.
> 
> I am not a fan of MIC, for other reasons though. I am more than happy to buy an MII cheap guitar over an MIC cheap guitar. Which if you compare prices Ibanez to say, LTD, that is what you are getting, Ibanez MII vs LTD MIC. I will take the MII any day and be happy about it.



I'm the type of person you're talking about. I wouldn't have bought one because it's MII w/ an Edge III. Other than that, it's cool. I even like the pickups they chose for it.

I just can't bring myself to waste time/money on a guitar that's not MIA or MIJ. It will be a long time before I'm sold on the MII guitars.


----------



## Bones43x

oops


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

MaxOfMetal said:


> People on the internet say a lot of things.
> 
> Obviously the MII and MIC Ibanez guitars (and all brands really) are selling, and they're selling really well. If they didn't, they wouldn't constantly be bringing out more of them.
> 
> In another generation no one is really going to care where guitars were once made.



And to be honest the MIC ones aren't even that terrible, obviously you get what you pay for but I'm pretty happy with what I got for what I paid


----------



## uncle_sprinter

mmmm I love guitar porn.

will be buying an orange one if they make one


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Stealthdjentstic said:


> And to be honest the MIC ones aren't even that terrible, obviously you get what you pay for but I'm pretty happy with what I got for what I paid



I'd take an Artcore Custom over just about any sub-$2k archtop. The quality really is amazing on them, even the pickups and hardware are top quality.


----------



## viesczy

Pink, 7 string, maple fretboard, reverse head stock.... PLEASE!

Derek


----------



## sell2792

A 7 string S Premium would be beyond amazing... I'd like to think they'll make one at some point.


----------



## guitarister7321

25th Anniversary SR4XXV


----------



## myampslouder

sell2792 said:


> A 7 string S Premium would be beyond amazing... I'd like to think they'll make one at some point.



Considering that there is already a Premium RG 7 string and the S series is completely lacking in the extended range department, It's not to farfetched

Especially considering the recent rise in popularity of 7 string guitars I honestly at this point will be suprised if Ibanez doesn't release a Premium S7 in the next year or two.

Also remember the Premium RG927z wasn't released until much later in the year last year so I'm putting my money on possibly a black premium S7 later this year or at winter namm next year


----------



## Wretched

Tarantino_Jr said:


> The new headstock looks better... But gloss black?



It reminds me more of the old Ghostrider (GRXXX) headstocks. I loved those things!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

sell2792 said:


> A 7 string S Premium would be beyond amazing... I'd like to think they'll make one at some point.


 
An Iceman 7 would be even _more_ amazing, Premium or otherwise.


----------



## Stemp Fester

Prestige S7 before Premium S7 please...


----------



## Loomer

I'm just ecstatic about a non-prestige FR, really..

That said, a hardtail S of any kind would really make me jizz all over.


----------



## JaeSwift

Stemp Fester said:


> Prestige S7 before Premium S7 please...



In all fairness I wouldn't want a prestige or premium 7 if they are made with solid colours. The S shape just lends itself too well to more natural looking or figured top finishes that I don't care for the solid colour ones. Hell, I almost bought a S 670FB (bubinga burl veneer) just cause it looked so damn good.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Has Ibanez ever made a prestige S7? I can't remember seeing one.


----------



## Loomer

The first S7, the S7420, was MIJ, so it would have been called Prestige today.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Loomer said:


> The first S7, the S7420, was MIJ, so it would have been called Prestige today.


 
Correction, the first S7 was the S5407 which debuted in 90'/91'.


----------



## guitarister7321

New Sharlee D'Angelo finish.


----------



## Bboren

I'm digging the pink one. I would much rather have an rg565 reissue or a 7 string version of that guitar though


----------



## leonardo7

Lest face it, Ibanez seems to be all about the Premium facility these days, Id be willing to bet that most new and exciting models we see will end up being Premium with maybe a few surprises here and there coming out of Japan but Im not counting on anything exciting coming out of Japan this year. Theres no way it could have been kept secret this long is there? I wonder if a MIJ mahogany RGD will ever happen? Maybe without a trem, now that would be a smart move.


----------



## Church2224

leonardo7 said:


> Lest face it, Ibanez seems to be all about the Premium facility these days, Id be willing to bet that most new and exciting models we see will end up being Premium with maybe a few surprises here and there coming out of Japan but Im not counting on anything exciting coming out of Japan this year. Theres no way it could have been kept secret this long is there? I wonder if a MIJ mahogany RGD will ever happen? Maybe without a trem, now that would be a smart move.



Idk maybe we will see something out of Japan. I would love to see the maple top/mahogany body RGs return to the USA. Also an S7 Prestige would be a must get for me if they ever did that, they said back in may when I talked to a rep they had no plans on doing one but many people have been demanding one so who knows what will be next.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Maybe if certain things sell well in the premium bracket they'll be more likely to offer similar things from their MIJ line?


----------



## Church2224

Konfyouzd said:


> Maybe if certain things sell well in the premium bracket they'll be more likely to offer similar things from their MIJ line?



Possible. ESP kind of did that a couple of years ago and introduced some of more Japanese models for the USA when the LTDs got more popular I do not see why Ibanez would not do the same


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Konfyouzd said:


> Maybe if certain things sell well in the premium bracket they'll be more likely to offer similar things from their MIJ line?


 
That would make the most sense, really. It seems like a better idea to market a more affordable version of a guitar to guage how much of a demand there is for a guitar with its features, THEN try to release a more expensive Prestige or J-Custom version. In today's market, at any rate.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

shitsøn;2802840 said:


> More news:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing too exciting.


 
The non prestige FR is nice, and the Glaive doesn't look all too bad with the silverburst. I like it more than the black. Damn, Feb is too far away, I want a white one already. 

Speaking of Glaives, rumour has it that the MTM RG shapes are being discontinued.


----------



## LordHar

25th Anniversary Sabres.


----------



## sell2792

LordHar said:


> 25th Anniversary Sabres.


 

HOLY SHIT


----------



## LordHar

7 string version.


----------



## gunshow86de

^



Congrats Ibanez, you've designed the ugliest guitar in history.


----------



## rockstarazuri

sell2792 said:


> HOLY SHIT


 HOLY SHIT INDEED. If there's a pink or sky blue one....


----------



## sell2792

The new X series is so god damn distasteful. What the hell happened to Xiphos's, Destroyers, Icemen, and V's?!


----------



## Loomer

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Ibanez, you've designed the ugliest guitar in history.



Yeah, pretty much :/


----------



## Fiction

gunshow86de said:


> Congrats Ibanez, you've designed the ugliest guitar in history.



But look at its cute little horns!

... Yeah you're right


----------



## guitarister7321

Only if that green Saber didn't have the chrome Ibanez logo, looks so shitty with the black check and green finish. Just my opinion though.

And if anyone gives a fuck about the new basses:
SR 25th 5-string. 





Also the FR standard is coming in black.


----------



## Don Vito

LordHar said:


> 25th Anniversary Sabres.


Do these come with a coupon for Mellow Yellow? 

I actually kind of like the 7 string battle ax thing.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

I'm curious how many of the models turn out to be fakes


----------



## dschonn

I´m wondering whether the companies actually look into forums like these to see what the majority of guitar players really want... Hopefully not these ugly Glaives...


----------



## Mindcrime1204

I'll agree that that weird new 7 looks kinda.....MEH.

Those bright S series though.....


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I wouldn't mind a 7 string Glaive  i'd rather have a 7 string iceman or halberd though


----------



## Rojne

*Please Please Please Ibanez, I want a RGA8 with passives*


----------



## vampiregenocide

LordHar said:


> 7 string version.



I was really hoping they'd make the Falchion as I 7. I still have hope. This looks okay but I reckon it's heavy and neck-dives like crazy.


----------



## sell2792

Mindcrime1204 said:


> I'll agree that that weird new 7 looks kinda.....MEH.
> 
> Those bright S series though.....


 

Bright colored S7 HSH Premium with the toggle would be perfect


----------



## simonXsludge

LordHar said:


> 7 string version.


Yeah, of course they put out one of their most niche (and most Metal) guitars as a seven string that is not _glossy_ black.


----------



## guitarister7321

7-string Glaive? Hopefully that'll mean 7-string Falchion! (If so I hope it's Tune-O-Matic as well.)


----------



## Jack Secret

LordHar said:


> 25th Anniversary Sabres.




As I stated on Jemsite, I may be persuaded to make purchase of one of these if they just RELEASED SOME GODDAMN CAROTENE ORANGE!!!!


----------



## theV

Jack Secret said:


> As I stated on Jemsite, I may be persuaded to make purchase of one of these if they just RELEASED SOME GODDAMN CAROTENE ORANGE!!!!



What is carotene orange? Something like this?


----------



## Church2224

LordHar said:


> 25th Anniversary Sabres.



THAT GREEN! 

Are these premiums ore regular production S Series? Either way I want that green one!


----------



## vampiregenocide

guitarister7321 said:


> 7-string Glaive? Hopefully that'll mean 7-string Falchion! (If so I hope it's Tune-O-Matic as well.)



Never been a fan of toms, dare I say I might prefer a trem.


----------



## BucketheadRules

LordHar said:


> 7 string version.



Dear sweet Jesus that thing is ugly.


----------



## Decipher

LordHar said:


> 7 string version.




The only word comes to mind for this is: fail.


----------



## guitarister7321

theV said:


> What is carotene orange? Something like this?



Please tell me that's going to be a new guitar! 



vampiregenocide said:


> Never been a fan of toms, dare I say I might prefer a trem.


I like TOMs, but I wouldn't mind an EZII7 on it either, very good trems, for the price.


----------



## sell2792

An RG with a TOM would be god mode.


----------



## JamesM

An RG with a TOM would just feel wrong to me. That and the angled neck-pocket that TOMs have would just make it strange looking.


----------



## pero

It doesn`t have to come with the TOM necessary, but why is it so difficult for Ibanez to realize that there is a big group of people who would love to own a fixed bridge premium/prestige guitar.
I`m a big Ibanez fanboi but I don`t see myself in the future purchasing a new one because tremolos are not my kind of thing.
(I still hope I will have to bite my tongue when the 2012 catalog comes out  )


----------



## Fred the Shred

MaxOfMetal said:


> Correction, the first S7 was the S5407 which debuted in 90'/91'.



You mean that rather rare guitar that came in two finishes, which I happen to have an example of which? Never heard of it. 

Anyway, and on a more serious note, wasn't there supposed to be an actual production Falchion 7 or so?


----------



## Konfyouzd

LordHar said:


> 25th Anniversary Sabres.


----------



## ZXIIIT

The Armada said:


> An RG with a TOM would just feel wrong to me. That and the angled neck-pocket that TOMs have would just make it strange looking.



Check out the Apex II.


----------



## Konfyouzd

It had a TOM...


----------



## dres_x

This kinda makes me go wtf:


----------



## ridealot100

^^^ THAT IS INCREDIBLE.


----------



## MikeH

This thread needs to go on White Whine. I have never heard so much bitching about such minuscule things.


----------



## splinter8451

That JEM is awesome.


----------



## Don Vito

dres_x said:


> This kinda makes me go wtf:


hmmm....it's blue.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

"We want more sevens, Ibanez! Ew, not _that_ one!"


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

guitarister7321 said:


> Please tell me that's going to be a new guitar!








Also a 7 with EMG routes!  






No idea what's newer on the RGD421






Regarding the Jem, if Vai wants a Seafoam Green Jem, then he gets a Seafoam Green Jem. Simple as that. 

And screw the haters. The Glaive is awesome!


----------



## Church2224

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



OMG I love it! 

Ibanez has my attention yet again!


----------



## Church2224

dres_x said:


> This kinda makes me go wtf:



Now this is awesome.


----------



## snowblind56

dres_x said:


> This kinda makes me go wtf:



I just went from 6 to midnight.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Also a 7 with EMG routes!



Well at least they're EMGs and not stock Ibby pickups. Also, does that look like a baritone?


----------



## splinter8451

The RGD7421 now has the Prestige knob placement and small dots instead of those razor sharktooth inlays FTW.


----------



## Church2224

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Also a 7 with EMG routes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what's newer on the RGD421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the Jem, if Vai wants a Seafoam Green Jem, then he gets a Seafoam Green Jem. Simple as that.
> 
> And screw the haters. The Glaive is awesome!



Is the 7 with a Basswood or Mahogany body? If it is Basswood like all the others I will pass, mainly for the fact I am not a fan of EMGs in basswood. If it was Mahogany I would just replace those EMGs with EMG Xs 

Either way I will still look into it.


----------



## astm

Premium JEM? Interesting. Would it be on par with the JEM505? (basically the RG1550 with moneky grip)

Liked the RG74321


----------



## Ninetyfour

Mmm


----------



## simonXsludge

Bloody_Inferno said:


>


Not a fan of EMGs, also...another black RG7. Really?! The binding makes it look real nice, though. And I have the feeling that this is a baritone model.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah that white binding = <3


----------



## Church2224

Ninetyfour said:


> Mmm





OMG This guitar....so awesome....


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

shitsøn;2808190 said:


> Not a fan of EMGs, also...another black RG7. Really?! The binding makes it look real nice, though. And I have the feeling that this is a baritone model.


 
I like a good black guitar. And agreed with the binding, and if it's a baritone, I'll probably plan to get one myself.

EDIT: Also that Seafoam Jem is a Premium.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



Oh god, I just came quite a lot.

Black + cream binding + baritone 7 string = OH MY FUCKING GOD I NEED THIS.

And that Seafoam JEM is nice too.


----------



## Somnium

Oh my fucking god. If that new 7 is a baritone than I might be returning my RGD2127z.


----------



## Poho

maybe if it was in green, or urban camo


----------



## sell2792

Premium S, RGA, and RGDs! For the love of god.


----------



## Don Vito

Ninetyfour said:


> Mmm


Damn it! This one has the giant plastic thing!


----------



## Dooky

dres_x said:


> This kinda makes me go wtf:



Anyone know what the trem on this is? I don't think I've seen a trem like that on an Ibanez before. Looks a lot like the Original Floyd Rose design.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Dooky said:


> Anyone know what the trem on this is? I don't think I've seen a trem like that on an Ibanez before. Looks a lot like the Original Floyd Rose design.


 
Original Edge.


----------



## Razzy

kennedyblake said:


> Damn it! This one has the giant plastic thing!



I dunno, I actually think I like that one better with pickup rings.


----------



## Justin Bailey

An OG Edge? Is that a 25th anniversary Jem?



The Armada said:


> An RG with a TOM would just feel wrong to me. That and the angled neck-pocket that TOMs have would just make it strange looking.



Just recess it


----------



## jl-austin

Ugggh! I don't have enough money for all these cool new guitars!


----------



## Tranquilliser

That Black with white binding RG7... please let it be the new RGXL... 
and the RGD looks like it has much better pickup placement (bridge pickup) than the currently available non-prestige RGDs, as well as the prestige control layout, and the slightly sharper body contours (believe it or not, there is a minor difference between the prestige/ non-prestige models).
I'm excited for both.


----------



## jl-austin

It also looks like the RGD does not have a bound finger board (which is a plus in my opinion).

I love the Jem though, I am going to have to figure out a way to snag one of those!

Rich at Ibanezrules said the retail for the Jem is $1399 (just, fyi).


----------



## Sepultorture

RGD 7421, if only it had a 7421 neck LOL, that'd be tits. also no binding, dots instead of those ibanez swish inlays is boss, tone knob gone, single volume with the pickup switch replace with a toggle and put into the position where it is with the RGD2127Z, all sexcellent points, whoever is wishing this will be mahogany, keep wishing, cus it'll be basswood yet again, if in the most extreme of possibilities it is mahogany i WILL be getting it. pickups placement is indeed looking a little better.

well barring them fucking canada over a fixed bridge RGD 7 like they did with the previous incarnation, i might actually have to jump all over this 7. i was kinda meh about the lineup, aside from maybe the rg2228 with passives, cus that looks boss. but the RGD gives me hope, let's see what else comes out of the wood work.

def looking forward to NAMM


----------



## CapinCripes

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



well looks like i have some saving to do.  might just mod it to a general lee paint job if i get one... because why the hell not.


----------



## Prydogga

Holy balls. The new Prestige 7 looks classy as hell. I might not like the tone of them, but 7 string EMGs can make a guitar look so much cooler. 

Also, that JEM is freaking hot! So glad they gave it an OE.


----------



## jl-austin

CapinCripes said:


> well looks like i have some saving to do.  might just mod it to a general lee paint job if i get one... because why the hell not.



Is it orange or is it Road Flare red? Hard to tell on my monitor (neons don't come through well).


----------



## rockstarazuri

I'm hoping for more Sabers  prestige or premium doesn't matter anymore


----------



## CapinCripes

jl-austin said:


> Is it orange or is it Road Flare red? Hard to tell on my monitor (neons don't come through well).



looks orange. if its red i wont be general lee'ing it but on my screen it looks very very orange.


----------



## Prydogga

Yeah it's not really a red colour at all. I imagine it will be a fairly light orange IRL.


----------



## Osiris

IbanezRules seems to have all their rg1550ms and some others on clearance. Kinda looks like the poisoned pumpkin and edge pro models are being discontinued .


----------



## gunshow86de

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



If anyone is curious, this is the original Carotene Orange. Not sure how close the new one is going to be.


----------



## ProgShredder73

I have not been dissappointed with this thread.


----------



## Swyse

The new orange prestige isn't carotene orange, the color is "FOR", which I assume is fluorescent orange. They did that will all the new neon colors. I think they didn't re use colors because they aren't going to be a perfect match and don't want to invite the comparisons.


----------



## simonXsludge

shitsøn;2808190 said:


> Not a fan of EMGs, also...another black RG7. Really?! The binding makes it look real nice, though. And I have the feeling that this is a baritone model.


Talked to someone at Ibanez today. It is not a baritone.


----------



## Loomer

Nerdrage in 5... 4... 3...


----------



## BlindingLight7

He's probably right, the RG927QM and RG1527 are not baritone but have 27 in it's model code, So it looks like it's just an 1527 with binding and emg's


----------



## BlindingLight7

shitsøn;2808904 said:


> Talked to someone at Ibanez today. It is not a baritone.


Yeah and I called about the RG927QM which the representative told me "Doesn't exist" , I'd take there info with a grain of salt until we hear official word on the specs.

I'm going to say it's 27" since the neck DOES look longer than usual, someone could post a comparison between that and an rg1527, might be the best idea.


----------



## dantel666

This thread is not helping my Gas for an RGD...


----------



## guitarister7321

OH MY FUCKING SHIT! Premium sea foam green Jem with original Edge and vine inlays? Yes fucking please! Sea foam green is THE shit. I want one of those more than the pink 25ths. 

That S Premium is classy as all fuck. Prestige 7 with EMGs? I'll pass.


----------



## Don Vito

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Also a 7 with EMG routes!


Did anyone get the new Guitar World??? Munky from Korn seems to be holding what looks like an 8 string version of this(minus the trem). Nothing exciting but hey...


----------



## Swyse

To quote a commenter on the ibanez-news page


> Simon said...
> Talked to someone at Ibanez and the black RG7 is NOT a baritone. =/


----------



## snowblind56

guitarister7321 said:


> OH MY FUCKING SHIT! Premium sea foam green Jem with original Edge and vine inlays? Yes fucking please! Sea foam green is THE shit. I want one of those more than the pink 25ths.



I agree. I want one too. I was ready to start a fire sale on some of my guitars, but the main one that would have to go would be my Prestige RGR1570. I think that would a step down, which I really don't feel like doing.


----------



## guitarister7321

So the new Jem is going to list for $1399? The RG920QM lists for $1267 and retails for $900. So we are looking at a sexy Jem for around $1000? I hope so!


----------



## LordHar

HOLY CRAP!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Original Edge.


 

I thought they weren't allowed to use that one anymore bc of patent issues or some such nonesense...?


----------



## isispelican

LordHar said:


> HOLY CRAP!



NO WAY!!!!


----------



## Malkav

LordHar said:


> HOLY CRAP!


 
What's the story behind this? Is there going to be a Meshuggah signature?


----------



## LordHar

Yes it is!

Ladies and gentleman... the European Catalogue:

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------



## Konfyouzd

vampiregenocide said:


> Well at least they're EMGs and not stock Ibby pickups. Also, does that look like a baritone?


 
I've wanted an RG7 routed for EMGs for the longest time (probably about 6 or 7 years now). Better late than never for sure!

Funny thing is EMG is talking about making passive sized 7 string pups now.


----------



## theV

LordHar said:


> Yes it is!
> 
> Ladies and gentleman... the European Catalogue:
> 
> MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service



You must be wearing out your F5 button


----------



## guitarister7321

Meshuggah sig! 



WANT! I hope it's MIJ.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Some of the pics in this thread show up as a red X... I'm assuming the Meshuggah sig is one of them...


----------



## isispelican

ibanez i fucking love you!


----------



## MikeH

That Meshuggah sig is nifty. Can't wait to see the hefty price tag on it.


----------



## Don Vito

The new Mick Thomson sig =


----------



## Konfyouzd

Anyone have different pics of the Meshuggah sig? I haven't been able to view the pics in this thread and the ones I'm seeing on Google probably aren't the same thing. I keep finding old pics of them holding 8 string Icemans.


----------



## LordHar

Meshuggah specs:

Prestige (MIJ if I understand it correctly)
29.4" scale
Alder winged body, Maple/Bubinga neck.
FX Edge III-8 bridge.
Lundgren M8 pickup

And I guess not cheap


----------



## gunshow86de

Konfyouzd said:


> I thought they weren't allowed to use that one anymore bc of patent issues or some such nonesense...?



They started reusing the original Edge on the JS and Jem models in 2010, I believe.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah I can see the Meshuggah sig costing quite a lot...

I'm disappointed they made a Glaive 7 and not a Falchion 7. I would have been all over that. Otherwise though, a very good year for Ibanez.


----------



## sell2792

gunshow86de said:


> They started reusing the original Edge on the JS and Jem models in 2010, I believe.



Patent expired.


----------



## LordHar

Konfyouzd said:


> Anyone have different pics of the Meshuggah sig? I haven't been able to view the pics in this thread and the ones I'm seeing on Google probably aren't the same thing. I keep finding old pics of them holding 8 string Icemans.



Can you see it now?


----------



## Konfyouzd

I can. Thank ya!


----------



## MikeH

Konfyouzd said:


> Anyone have different pics of the Meshuggah sig? I haven't been able to view the pics in this thread and the ones I'm seeing on Google probably aren't the same thing. I keep finding old pics of them holding 8 string Icemans.


----------



## Prydogga

Osiris said:


> IbanezRules seems to have all their rg1550ms and some others on clearance. Kinda looks like the poisoned pumpkin and edge pro models are being discontinued .



The edge pro models have been discontinued for almost a year now, the majority of Prestiges have an EZ now.



kennedyblake said:


> Did anyone get the new Guitar World??? Munky from Korn seems to be holding what looks like an 8 string version of this(minus the trem). Nothing exciting but hey...



Wouldn't an 8 string version of this minus a trem be a 2228? Or is the binding included?


----------



## gunshow86de

sell2792 said:


> Patent expired.



IBANEZ RULES!! NAMM 2010



> "Livin' On The EDGE"​ Those of you that have been following the news are already well aware, the EDGE is back, and in a big way. Every JEM and JS that had the Edge Pro is now going to be EDGE equipped. The UV777 moves to the Lo Pro. Every Prestige that was Edge Pro is moving to Edge Zero. Basically, the Edge Pro is now, dead. It's been no secret Japan is so in love with the EZ that it was going to be expanded into other models, including the new 7 string versions. I asked about why the Edge Pro had to die and was told that since the EZ would be used on everything Prestige, and that Joe and Steve used the Edge almost exclusively on their tour guitars, it only made sense to switch those to the Edge and completely eliminate the EP.


----------



## Konfyouzd

MikeH said:


>


 
*They* have had those for quite some time now haven't they? Just not available to us common folk til now...


----------



## Konfyouzd

gunshow86de said:


> IBANEZ RULES!! NAMM 2010


 


Thank you for this. Looks like either Ibby or Jackson is gonna send me into the poor house this year.


----------



## MikeH

Konfyouzd said:


> *They* have had those for quite some time now haven't they? Just not available to us common folk til now...



Essentially.


----------



## guitarister7321

I wish the production models would have Lo-Pros like theirs, though. Especially If you're going to pay $2000+ for one.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Whatever the case I like em. I think I like Fredrik's more as it looks kind of worn and I dig that sort of thing.


----------



## Sikor

LordHar said:


> HOLY CRAP!




This is interesting!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Konfyouzd said:


> Whatever the case I like em. I think I like Fredrik's more as it looks kind of worn and I dig that sort of thing.



There's only one production model, the one with wear on it is the original one they received from LACS.


----------



## Sikor

LordHar said:


> Meshuggah specs:
> 
> Prestige (MIJ if I understand it correctly)
> 29.4" scale
> Alder winged body, Maple/Bubinga neck.
> FX Edge III-8 bridge.
> Lundgren M8 pickup
> 
> And I guess not cheap



WANT!

(but for sure the price will cool me down a lot )


----------



## Konfyouzd

MaxOfMetal said:


> There's only one production model, the one with wear on it is the original one they received from LACS.


 
Well of course... But the LACS is probably nicer than the production model too. I was more commenting on the aesthetics of his after having been through whatever abuse he throws at it.

I'm not clamouring for relic'd 8s from Ibby. God knows their prices are high enough w/o asking them to eff up the finish FOR me before selling it to me.


----------



## Nonservium

If only they made an RGD in that orange....


----------



## Konfyouzd

Buy one and paint it... Like a boss...


----------



## Xiphos68

That orange RG is very nice!

Favorite color on one of my favorite guitars!


----------



## Nonservium

I have an RGD2120z but I dunno about painting it. I'd love it to be this color:


----------



## LordHar

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

Bass and Acoustics catalogs.


----------



## Rojne

When the Fredrik/Mårten sig is released I will be all fuking over it, it's exactly how I want an 8 string.. hope the pricetag wont kill them wallets though!!


----------



## Iamasingularity

Still hot: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...gah-ibanez-8-string-signature-model-woot.html


----------



## Sepultorture

Now i'm fucked, i'm fucked, i'm gunna have to buy that meshuggah 8 string now, jesus i'm screwed, i'm gunna have to work saturdays to afford that fucker

only quip about that axe based on appearance would be that the route is a little different than your standard, being as they are lundgrens, the tab part of the route looks shorter, easily modded though i imagine


----------



## rockstarazuri

They discontinued the SV series? Bummer


----------



## BucketheadRules

rockstarazuri said:


> They discontinued the SV series? Bummer



WUT.

Damn.


----------



## NeglectedField

Wonder how they'll source enough Lundgren M8s. I was under the impression that anything mass produced would only feasibly be able to use stocks, Seymour Duncans, EMGs or Dimarzios. Not that I'm bothered about that Meshuggah guitar 

But changing the subject, HOLY CRAP FIXED BRIDGE PRESTIGE AND PREMIUM RGS! That's good enough for me not to complain about the lack of colours!

(See catalogue)


----------



## MikeH

Well obviously Lundgren is aware of the production of this guitar, and gaining revenue from it, so I'm sure they plan on manufacturing enough to cover what's being made.


----------



## gunshow86de

MikeH said:


> Well obviously Lundgren is aware of the production of this guitar, and gaining revenue from it, so I'm sure they plan on manufacturing enough to cover what's being made.





Also, I would be very shocked if Ibanez produced more than 100 of the Meshuggah sigs. Lundgren is capable of making 100 pickups with several months lead time.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Alright that's it....I'm buying a new Ibanez this year....


----------



## BucketheadRules

That fixed bridge they're using on the RGs looks pretty weird, sort of like a Floyd but with no fine tuners...

Also, call me crazy, but does that bass catalogue have absolutely no Soundgears in it at all?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

kennedyblake said:


> The new Mick Thomson sig =


 
You mean this one?






The Seven inlay is my least favorite thing on that guitar.


----------



## snowblind56

gunshow86de said:


> Also, I would be very shocked if Ibanez produced more than 100 of the Meshuggah sigs. Lundgren is capable of making 100 pickups with several months lead time.



You are probably correct. Realistically, they probably won't sell many more than 100-200. Maybe I'm wrong, but this has to be a pretty limited market. Even of the dozens of people on this forum who say they are going to buy one, probably only a few will show up with NGD's.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Bloody_Inferno said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> The Seven inlay is my least favorite thing on that guitar.



That entire guitar is my least favorite thing on that guitar.


----------



## Somnium

Anybody got a price for the new RG2228?


----------



## BlindingLight7

Somnium said:


> Anybody got a price for the new RG2228?


If it follows trend It'll be about 100-200 more than it was last year, with the passives though it might be cheaper.


----------



## Osiris

Aww hell yeah, hope this comes to the US market. Though the pickup rings kind of ruin it.
And its funny how many oranges Ibanez has. Carotene orange, fluorescent orange, poisoned pumpkin. They all really look good.


----------



## Ninetyfour

That's stunning!


----------



## rockstarazuri

Just noticed there's no more Prestige Paul Gilbert signature models. WHAT??


----------



## FireInside

Any changes to the RGA8's??? I know I am pretty late to this thread. Sorry if this has already been mentioned.


----------



## gunshow86de

snowblind56 said:


> You are probably correct. Realistically, they probably won't sell many more than 100-200. Maybe I'm wrong, but this has to be a pretty limited market. Even of the dozens of people on this forum who say they are going to buy one, probably only a few will show up with NGD's.



Apparently the list price on these is about the same as the UV77RE, meaning at least $5,000 street. I'm lowering my estimate to 50. 

They only made 100 of the UV reissues, btw (with only 60 for US market).


----------



## FireInside

FireInside said:


> Any changes to the RGA8's??? I know I am pretty late to this thread. Sorry if this has already been mentioned.



Nm. Checked the new catalog. Looks to be the same.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

gunshow86de said:


> They only made 100 of the UV reissues, btw (with only 60 for US market).



Worth noting is that all 60 that went to the US were purchased within the first three weeks of them being available. It's my understanding that it was the same overseas.


----------



## jl-austin

MaxOfMetal said:


> Worth noting is that all 60 that went to the US were purchased within the first three weeks of them being available. It's my understanding that it was the same overseas.



That is not true, there was a dealer here in Austin, Guitar Rez, that had a re-issue for almost a year before it finally sold.

Ibanez might have "shipped" all 60, but I know for a fact that they did not "sell" with-in 3 weeks.

As far as the price, I will hold back my opinion (for once).


----------



## sell2792

Where can I find this catalog?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

sell2792 said:


> Where can I find this catalog?


 
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

Posted a few pages back.


----------



## Prydogga

The new tight end bridge on the RG3521 looks odd.

And it looks like the dude from Epica has a green RGA7 now, his blue one is also hot.


----------



## sell2792

Bloody_Inferno said:


> MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
> 
> Posted a few pages back.




Thanks!

So far I'm immensely digging the Premium S, so if they do release a 7 in the next year, that'll have to be my next buy.


----------



## gunshow86de

MaxOfMetal said:


> Worth noting is that all 60 that went to the US were purchased within the first three weeks of them being available. It's my understanding that it was the same overseas.



I think they were purchased, from Ibanez, by select dealers, and that is what constituted them "selling out." Rich at IbanezRules still has 2 of them in stock. But the point I was really trying to make is that I don't think these will be nearly as popular (especially on the global scale) as a Universe reissue. Which is why I doubt the run will even be as high as the UVRE. I could be completely wrong though. It is in the catalog next to the other full-scale production sigs. 

EDIT:



jl-austin said:


> That is not true, there was a dealer here in Austin, Guitar Rez, that had a re-issue for almost a year before it finally sold.
> 
> Ibanez might have "shipped" all 60, but I know for a fact that they did not "sell" with-in 3 weeks.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jl-austin said:


> That is not true, there was a dealer here in Austin, Guitar Rez, that had a re-issue for almost a year before it finally sold.
> 
> Ibanez might have "shipped" all 60, but I know for a fact that they did not "sell" with-in 3 weeks.
> 
> As far as the price, I will hold back my opinion (for once).



Sorry, confused the info I had regarding the first 12 that came to the US selling and all 12 for the Japanese market selling. 

My bad.


----------



## Edika

Of course Mick Thompson would choose the ugliest of the new x series guitars! He can now have BC Rich with the Ibanez necks and logo.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Edika said:


> Of course Mick Thompson would choose the ugliest of the new x series guitars! He can now have BC Rich with the Ibanez necks and logo.



Hmm I disagree. The standards are kinda ugly, but his new one looks pretty sick, maybe the v endings need a little straighting out.


----------



## FormerlyVintage

Some shop in Holland still has a UV reissue:
Ibanez UV 77 RE MC


Also, I really hope there is going to be a 25th anniversary JEM that is not listed because it's limited or something


----------



## Lagtastic

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The Seven inlay is my least favorite thing on that guitar.




A 6 string with "seven" inlay. Total mindblow.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Ugly AND misleading...


----------



## NeglectedField

Prydogga said:


> The new tight end bridge on the RG3521 looks odd.



It does. It's as if it's to the Edge Pro what the FX-Edge was to the Lo-Pro Edge, but non-locking and with regular Tight-End saddles.

I like the look of it though, it gives it the 'lines' of a trem-loaded model if you see what I mean. What I would definitely like to see is some more colours in future years, which there will probably be if the line sells well. I'd love the Premium version to come in Red Desert but I dunno, wishful thinking?


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

NeglectedField said:


> Wonder how they'll source enough Lundgren M8s. I was under the impression that anything mass produced would only feasibly be able to use stocks, Seymour Duncans, EMGs or Dimarzios. Not that I'm bothered about that Meshuggah guitar
> 
> But changing the subject, HOLY CRAP FIXED BRIDGE PRESTIGE AND PREMIUM RGS! That's good enough for me not to complain about the lack of colours!
> 
> (See catalogue)


I'm quite sure that this guitar is going to be some kind of limited edition.


----------



## sell2792

Edika said:


> Of course Mick Thompson would choose the ugliest of the new x series guitars! He can now have BC Rich with the Ibanez necks and logo.



Even his BC Rich's looked A LOT better than this new abortion... If only he would've kept his RG and taken "Semen" off the fretboard, it would've been one of the nicest current production Ibanez's IMO.


----------



## Don Vito

Bloody_Inferno said:


> !


I think I want my next six to be this.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

I definitely think I've seen more guitars I like in this single catalogue than what I've seen in the last 10 years from Ibanez. That S1XXVFYE is calling to me, telling me to sell other guitars in order to get it, and that everything will be alright. Fucking long haired, big titted sirens I'm hearing.


----------



## simonXsludge

gunshow86de said:


> Apparently the list price on these is about the same as the UV77RE, meaning at least $5,000 street. I'm lowering my estimate to 50.


Talked to someone at Ibanez and he's expecting a list price of at least 4500, but doesn't know for sure yet. I don't know if I'm getting one then, most likely not. I guess the DiMarzio equipped RG2228 is enough for me, just needs a re-finish and it's perfect.


----------



## Konfyouzd

kennedyblake said:


> I think I want my next six to be this.


 
If they made it a 7 they could price it as high as the Meshuggah sig and I'd just sell my house to get it.


----------



## AK DRAGON

Being an Ibanezaholic for many years I hate to say this year is pretty disappointing. 
There is nothing here that remotely gives me any GAS.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

AK DRAGON said:


> Being an Ibanezaholic for many years I hate to say this year is pretty disappointing.
> There is nothing here that remotely gives me any GAS.


 
I agree regarding thier 7-string lineup, though that bound RG7 is pretty hot. Nothing to make me start saving. 

That Seafoam Green JEM is fucking awesome though. I can't say I've ever really wanted a JEM more. I'm also really digging those 25th Sabers. I've never been a huge Saber fan, but those matching dots make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. 

Here's to hoping the Premium line delivers.


----------



## ArkaneDemon

There's some nice axes in that catalog. I could sure go for one of those ones that look like they came straight out of the 80's. Who wants to start a glam rock band with me?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Done and done...


----------



## Don Vito

I'll bring the glitter.


----------



## CloudAC

So no more 1527? In the EU atleast? Strange, so theres no Prestige RG7 with passives this year... Ah well. My next buy for sure will be the RGD7421, much prefer it with the dot inlays.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Fucking want that Seafoam JEM.


----------



## murakami

a lot of those guitars look amazing(especially that messugah sig and 1527 with the binding),
but what the fuck is up with the lack of colors? are these companies really thinking that adding another black guitar to the market is going to make it more desirable?

why is it always the lower end guitars getting the nice colors and not the higher end? do they want us to go through custom shop if thats the case???


----------



## BucketheadRules

murakami said:


> a lot of those guitars look amazing(especially that messugah sig and 1527 with the binding),
> but what the fuck is up with the lack of colors? are these companies really thinking that adding another black guitar to the market is going to make it more desirable?
> 
> why is it always the lower end guitars getting the nice colors and not the higher end? do they want us to go through custom shop if thats the case???



Honestly, Ibanez for the last few years has seemed to think that metallers only want to play black guitars... don't know if they've seen Michael Keene recently but:







Glad they're doing a few new colours on some stuff though. Maybe they've cottoned on at last.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

CloudAC said:


> So no more 1527? In the EU atleast? Strange, so theres no Prestige RG7 with passives this year... Ah well. My next buy for sure will be the RGD7421, much prefer it with the dot inlays.



I haven't been keeping up with everything, but I assumed that whatever's been revealed are new things. That doesn't mean they're not continuing to make previous models. Am I right?


----------



## dajnednyt

Damn, the RG2228's have been scaled down an inch... forcing us to buy the Meshuggah sig, ehh? If it had a neck pickup I'd order one without a second thought. The 'cleans' you'd get from that bridge M8 are the only thing putting me off :/


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I dont know why brands dont always do matched colour inalys, IMO it looks way better. Sharkfins especially.


----------



## gunshow86de

dajnednyt said:


> Damn, the RG2228's have been scaled down an inch...



Where are you seeing that? The catalog still says 27 inch, though 26 inch would certainly arouse my interest.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I dont know why brands dont always do matched colour inalys, IMO it looks way better. Sharkfins especially.



I wholeheartedly disagree


----------



## gunshow86de

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I don't know why brands don't always do matched color inlays, IMO it looks way better.



Because that would limit that neck to only being attached to a matching body (unless your last name is Vai). I would think that it's more economical for Ibanez to crank out necks with neutral color inlays that can attach to any of their bodies. 

But I do think matching dot inlays look great, especially with the neon colors.


----------



## ittoa666

Fuck yes.


----------



## Don Vito

^ Haha I saw him playing that one at Mayhem last year

should be a sig model


----------



## AK DRAGON

ArkaneDemon said:


> There's some nice axes in that catalog. I could sure go for one of those ones that look like they came straight out of the 80's. Who wants to start a glam rock band with me?





kennedyblake said:


> I'll bring the glitter.



Just say NO to spandex


----------



## MaxOfMetal

murakami said:


> a lot of those guitars look amazing(especially that messugah sig and 1527 with the binding),
> but what the fuck is up with the lack of colors? are these companies really thinking that adding another black guitar to the market is going to make it more desirable?
> 
> why is it always the lower end guitars getting the nice colors and not the higher end? do they want us to go through custom shop if thats the case???





BucketheadRules said:


> Honestly, Ibanez for the last few years has seemed to think that metallers only want to play black guitars... don't know if they've seen Michael Keene recently but:
> 
> Glad they're doing a few new colours on some stuff though. Maybe they've cottoned on at last.



LOL WUT

Last year:










































That's just the MIJ RGs.


----------



## sell2792

MaxOfMetal said:


> LOL WUT
> 
> Last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just the MIJ RGs.



Several out of how many all black models? I wouldn't exactly count that anyways, especially seeing as a generic white or red isn't much better.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

did you really have to quote all those pictures directly after they were posted?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I was thinking the same thing


----------



## MaxOfMetal

sell2792 said:


> Several out of how many all black models? I wouldn't exactly count that anyways, especially seeing as a generic white or red isn't much better.



There are currently only two Japanese made RGs available only in black, the RG2228 and RG1570L. All others are available in different finish options other than black. Before you ask, add one more that's only available in a "dull" color (gray) other than black. The Premium series only has a single Black RG, but has the option of five different transparent, bright finishes. Of the eight RG Trem models, only two are available in only black the RG7320 and RG370L. Finally, of the five available RG Fixed models, only the lefty RG7321L is only available in black. 

So, only 11 out of 43 available RGs are black. Unless you're left handed or play 8-strings exclusively there is a non-black Ibanez available.


----------



## Fiction

And thats why you don't go up against Max, the Ibanez Wizard about.. Ibanez.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Fiction said:


> And thats why you don't go up against Max, the Ibanez Wizard about.. Ibanez.



You don't have to be a Wizard (no pun ) to just go to the Ibanez website. 

I understand the argument. Back in 03' and 04' the ratio was much more in favor of black guitars, but over the last five or six years Ibanez has improved that greatly.


----------



## murakami

MaxOfMetal said:


> You don't have to be a Wizard (no pun ) to just go to the Ibanez website.
> 
> I understand the argument. Back in 03' and 04' the ratio was much more in favor of black guitars, but over the last five or six years Ibanez has improved that greatly.


 

haha, i am sorry. i should have been more specific in my post;
i should have said that a lot of 7 string guitars that come out for production are
black.


----------



## sell2792

MaxOfMetal said:


> There are currently only two Japanese made RGs available only in black, the RG2228 and RG1570L. All others are available in different finish options other than black. Before you ask, add one more that's only available in a "dull" color (gray) other than black. The Premium series only has a single Black RG, but has the option of five different transparent, bright finishes. Of the eight RG Trem models, only two are available in only black the RG7320 and RG370L. Finally, of the five available RG Fixed models, only the lefty RG7321L is only available in black.
> 
> So, only 11 out of 43 available RGs are black. Unless you're left handed or play 8-strings exclusively there is a non-black Ibanez available.


----------



## BucketheadRules

MaxOfMetal said:


> You don't have to be a Wizard (no pun ) to just go to the Ibanez website.
> 
> I understand the argument. Back in 03' and 04' the ratio was much more in favor of black guitars, but over the last five or six years Ibanez has improved that greatly.



Fair enough, yes. The colour choices on a lot of the lower-end guitars really aren't that great though. Well, apart from a few, but the MII line seems to be almost entirely black. It's just boring.

At the other end of the spectrum from those MIJs:














































And a lot of those don't have any other colour options apart from black. What happened to the cool flip finishes on the XPTs?

Seriously, I don't know what the prices are for different paint colours and so on, but are some cool colours really that much more expensive than black that they couldn't use them on some Indonesian stuff?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Of course some models will only be available in black, it's by a significant margin the best selling color. As shown, there are plenty of non-Black options within most price ranges. You can't expect a company to have every single model in every range to be available in several colors, let alone neons.


----------



## sell2792

I was referring mainly to the MII, but it does seem like their are a lot of black or just bland MIJ's too. 

Speaking of, whatever did happen to the chameleon finishes??


----------



## MaxOfMetal

sell2792 said:


> Speaking of, whatever did happen to the chameleon finishes??


 
Nothing, still available on both 24 fret 700 series Xiphos guitars.


----------



## CloudAC

Zonk Knuckle said:


> I haven't been keeping up with everything, but I assumed that whatever's been revealed are new things. That doesn't mean they're not continuing to make previous models. Am I right?



Look in the 2012 catalogue, the 1527z is nowhere in it.


----------



## BucketheadRules

MaxOfMetal said:


> Nothing, still available on both 24 fret 700 series Xiphos guitars.



Not in Europe


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BucketheadRules said:


> Not in Europe


 
Then complain to your distributors, not Ibanez.


----------



## Murmel

shitsøn;2802840 said:


> More news:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing too exciting.


NOTHING TO EXCITING?

Dude, that FR 

Too bad I don't get along with non-prestige necks at all..


----------



## BucketheadRules

Murmel said:


> Too bad I don't get along with non-prestige necks at all..



You ever tried an original Wizard from the late 80s/early 90s?

Fucking slick... I played a '92 RG570 with that neck, played faster than I have ever been able to in my life. It was like a freaking cocktail stick. 

It was a horrible shade of purple, with loads of wear and chunks out of the finish everywhere, but nevertheless, had I been furnished with enough money I'd have bought it there and then.


----------



## raybeast

Not sure if anybody has noticed, but the new seafoam green jem is a premium, so made in indo...? Also, holy crap at the new dark sunburst S prestige, might have to get me one of those and a pink rg. But no SV line? Sad panda


----------



## Prydogga

Murmel said:


> Too bad I don't get along with non-prestige necks at all..



Have you played a Premium neck yet?


----------



## Murmel

I've only played the wizII and the Prestige, but I don't really get along with any of them. The Prestige works I guess, but I think it's too thin.

Trust me, if that FR has a fatter, rounder neck and a slightly more rounded radius (which isn't going to happen) I'd be all over it.


----------



## Prydogga

Actually that's probably more likely, the non RG necks tend to be rounder and thicker, and premium necks are apparently in a completely different league from usual MII necks, so don't judge it yet


----------



## Murmel

Well, the Prestige FR's do have the same neck as the Prestige RG's. So I'm not sure whether I should have any hopes or not


----------



## dschonn

does anybody know the prices for some of the new guitars yet? if so please tell us and me  (especially the passive rg2228)


----------



## MaxOfMetal

dschonn said:


> does anybody know the prices for some of the new guitars yet? if so please tell us and me  (especially the passive rg2228)



A local dealer should have the new price lists already, if not be able to contact their distributor for pricing. Just e-mail a dealer in your region.


----------



## theo

I am seriously going to try my hardest to get one of those pink RGs... such a cool guitar.


----------



## s4tch

RGD7421 price in an EU store:
Ibanez - Electric guitar Ibanez RGD RGD7421-BKF baryton black flat - Euroguitar.com (Black flat)

I think an RG7321 was around 400 euros, an RGD7420 is 680-700, an RG premium 7 black is ~700-750, so that's a price you could expect.


----------



## jl-austin

I hate to say it, but the RGD7421 is the one that I am most excited about. I will talk to my dealer this week. Want to see if it will come to the US and how much it will set me back.

The fixed bridge premium RG (from the euro brochure) looks interesting also. I think I would rather have the RGD though.


----------



## JP Universe

So far it's a win for me for Ibanez 2012..... The passive 8 string, the funky bright coloured RG and Sabre 20th, the classy prestige S series and Premium Sea foam Jems are all guitars I would not mind owning  I could own the Meshuggah Sig as well but let's not start that again eh? hahaha


----------



## Clydefrog

Would much prefer the pink guitar to have a maple fretboard and pink dots (or even black ones), but at this point I'll take any pink I can get.







.... wait...


----------



## vampiregenocide

I left a comment on the Official Ibanez USA facebook page saying they should make a Falchion 7. They replied saying they'd pass the comment on, so if anyone is on there like it and comment.  Show some interest.


----------



## s4tch

^ I just liked your comment on fb, hope it helps.


----------



## simonXsludge

Murmel said:


> NOTHING TO EXCITING?
> 
> Dude, that FR
> 
> Too bad I don't get along with non-prestige necks at all..


How 'bout this one then?









2011 Japan model.


----------



## Murmel

^
Mother of God...

I've been wanting a white FR for so long. I'm torn on whether I should get a American Special strat or an FR now. I'll be doing some extensive comparing between the necks I guess.
You're saying that it's a Japan only model though? 

Edit: If it's Japan only, then that explains why I saw one in a Japanese music video, I tought it was a custom of his but I guess not..

Can someone provide me with a link of where you find all this stuff (if there is one)? Can't be arsed looking through the entire thread.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

^ Yeah the white prestige FR is Japan only. And Tora has J-Custom FRs as of late. 

The dude from Asking Alexandria has a white one though (LACS modded).


----------



## Sepultorture

s4tch said:


> RGD7421 price in an EU store:
> Ibanez - Electric guitar Ibanez RGD RGD7421-BKF baryton black flat - Euroguitar.com (Black flat)
> 
> I think an RG7321 was around 400 euros, an RGD7420 is 680-700, an RG premium 7 black is ~700-750, so that's a price you could expect.



"Tree of life inlays" ?

someone on that site better fix that shit, cus there is def no tree of life anything on that axe lol

that aside, after the initial GAS attack of the Meshuggah signature, i'm now back down to earth and gassing more for the passive routed RG2228, mre feasible to get price wise. still if it were an RGD i'd be at my dealer setting up for a pruchase ASAP if i could. and that RGD7421 will def be in my collection


----------



## GhostsofAcid

That green S1XXV is calling my name. Assuming it becomes available in the US, I'll be getting one.


----------



## NeglectedField

Sepultorture said:


> "Tree of life inlays" ?
> 
> someone on that site better fix that shit, cus there is def no tree of life anything on that axe lol



It's also a baritone, not a 'baryton'


----------



## GazPots

Holy shit i've been out of the loop for a long ass time.


All sorts of awesomeness in here that i'd buy in a heartbeat if i had the cash. Loving the new passive rg2228. Just a shame i already have the original. 


I'm still waiting for the Iceman 7/8 string to be produced as that is THE guitar i want. I might be waiting for a long ass time though. 


Also, shit got expensive these days.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

^ This guy. I agree on the 7/8 string iceman. I've seen people in here asking for a falchion 7?  The new X models blow gory chunks. 

Why won't ibanez release a 7 string destroyer, or a 7 string iceman, not this garbage.


----------



## johnythehero

I don't know if there is any validation to this, but when I was at Sam Ash talking to one of my friends that work there about the meshuggah sig and I wanted a price check and he said that the iceman was around 1,700 and the rg was about 3,000 so if thats true then an iceman 8 will be a reality.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Are you sure he didn't mean a re-issue?


----------



## sell2792

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Why won't ibanez release a 7 string destroyer, or a 7 string iceman, not this garbage.



YES!







And this for good measure


----------



## Dooky

^^^ If they bought out a MIJ desert yellow 7 string exactly like the one above, I honestly, no BS, would buy it in a heart beat!!!!!!!!!!!
Why won't Ibanez do this!? Surely I'm not the only one!? 

I'm actually pretty disappointed with the new 2012 guitars. I was really hoping for a MIJ RG 7 string with a maple board... I guess I'll just have to keep waiting patiently (I realise there was the RG1527m that could be bought second hand, but finding one in Australia is very unlikely).
Plus the 25th anniversary RGs are premiums and the 25th anniversary Sabres are Indo


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Dooky said:


> MIJ RG 7 string with a maple board


----------



## Dooky

^ They don't make 'em for Australia. We got them in very limited quantities when they very first came out, so they're very rare to find second hand here - believe me, I've looked!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Dooky said:


> (I realise there was the RG1527m that could be bought second hand, but finding one in Australia is very unlikely).


 
I've found a few in some music stores, and they were selling some cheap (Australian standards anyway). You can always go to the distributor (Australis Music) and try to order one. 

Or you can do what I did and go to Japan and buy one for under 800AUD.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Dooky said:


> ^ They don't make 'em for Australia. We got them in very limited quantities when they very first came out, so they're very rare to find second hand here - believe me, I've looked!



Could probably get one used from the US for cheaper than the inflated AUS prices.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

^ Yeah that too. Much better alternative. Cheapest I've seen was 1100 with retail over 2500.


----------



## Dooky

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I've found a few in some music stores, and they were selling some cheap (Australian standards anyway). You can always go to the distributor (Australis Music) and try to order one.


I'm in Tasmania so my chances of finding one in a store are slim to none. 
I've checked out some mainland stores: Ibanez Guitar Centre and all the other major ones, but haven't had much luck. Haven't heard of Australis Music before. I'm gonna check it out now!!!



MaxOfMetal said:


> Could probably get one used from the US for cheaper than the inflated AUS prices.


I'm a bit scared about the shipping and not knowing which shops are legit etc. Seems too risky to me. Knowing my luck something would go wrong, lol.


----------



## sell2792

Or this






Kens Ibanez's are sooo nice.. I'm going to wait and hope they release an S7 Premium in the next year, but it'd be nice to see any more S7's, especially MIJ. Also, I really like how on the S Premium they're switching to a toggle, which basically makes it perfect IMO.


----------



## BucketheadRules

sell2792 said:


> And this for good measure



Oh, oh wow.

I want to do this to my 7321 now, thanks a lot


----------



## L1ght

Hey can someone tell me if the new Premium RG821-BK will be available in the U.S. market? It's the only new guitar I want from them, and with it's $750 price tag, I couldn't be happier. 

Any insight? If it's euro only I'm going to fucking kill something.


----------



## Fiction

The 1527M at my local store is $2200 marked down from $3300. I love Australia.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

L1ghtChaos said:


> Hey can someone tell me if the new Premium RG821-BK will be available in the U.S. market? It's the only new guitar I want from them, and with it's $750 price tag, I couldn't be happier.
> 
> Any insight? If it's euro only I'm going to fucking kill something.



I think you converted from euro instead of pounds. It's probably over $900.


----------



## L1ght

great


----------



## Triple-J

I'm not sure if anyones spotted this yet but the musicradar website has posted pics and UK prices for most of the 2012 models here....NAMM 2012: Ibanez unveils 28 new electric guitars | Premium Series RG821-BK | MusicRadar.com


----------



## L1ght

Yeah that's where I was getting my price. Is that squigly thing before the price euros or pounds?

Also are those both U.S. and Euro models being released?


----------



## Dooky

Fiction said:


> The 1527M at my local store is $2200 marked down from $3300. I love Australia.



Which store is this? Is it still for sale?



L1ghtChaos said:


> Yeah that's where I was getting my price. Is that squigly thing before the price euros or pounds?


That's pounds.


----------



## L1ght

So then 750 sounds about right? Or will it be mores?


----------



## Blood Ghost

Ibanez made some of the most badass V's... They should really consider bringing those guys out later this year or hopefully 2013.


----------



## Swyse

L1ghtChaos said:


> So then 750 sounds about right? Or will it be mores?



Where did you find the pricing? I haven't seen any prices yet, but I'm hoping that new JEM isn't much over a grand.


----------



## L1ght

Musicradar posted prices.


----------



## BucketheadRules

L1ghtChaos said:


> Yeah that's where I was getting my price. Is that squigly thing before the price euros or pounds?



Pounds.


----------



## Swyse

So if I'm converting this right the new JEM will be about 1664.42 USD? That is higher than I was expecting to be honest. I think 1600 is pushing it a bit for an Indonesian guitar. I won't deny its specs being amazing, but I'm just upset for having to pay for amazing specs.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Swyse said:


> So if I'm converting this right the new JEM will be about 1664.42 USD? That is higher than I was expecting to be honest. I think 1600 is pushing it a bit for an Indonesian guitar. I won't deny its specs being amazing, but I'm just upset for having to pay for amazing specs.



I thought all the JEMs were made in Japan?


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

nah, there's a new "premium" jem.


----------



## Swyse

I didn't think that those prices might be MSRP, in which case it would be about ~1250 at a store. If it is MSRP, I think it still has a logical place in the market if it is 1600 I'm going to keep complaining.


----------



## L1ght

I think those are MSRP tbh because now that I look at the conversion, $916 would be more appropriate for that premium, rather then $750. And don't you think that $1600 would be more appropriate for a JEM? Come on now.. lets not delude ourselves. Life isn't THAT good.


----------



## Swyse

If they are msrp the premium hard tail would be around $675 street right? since street is usually 75% of msrp?


----------



## L1ght

If it is.. praise the lords. If not.. fuck it all to hell.


----------



## Machva

jl-austin said:


> WHOA, I had not noticed, that is awesome, I have always despised that plastic thing.



thing is i like S style it's more dunno classic but why they not making as old ones ... like JS ... thicker as RG


----------



## Machva

Iamasingularity said:


> Still hot: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...gah-ibanez-8-string-signature-model-woot.html



DAT COLOR !


----------



## BucketheadRules

Machva said:


> DAT COLOR !



What colour? 

Doesn't look that colourful to me... still cool though.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

The Premium Jem is great, and I'll buy one, assuming it runs between a grand and $1200, but beyond that, I don't know.. I'd have to play one first. All of the Premiums I've played were great guitars, and it being Seafoam Green makes it that much cooler. I'm especially glad to see a good trem on it. What pickups does it have again?


----------



## BrainArt

Machva said:


> thing is i like S style it's more dunno classic but why they not making as old ones ... like JS ... thicker as RG



The JS isn't an S series body. It's a Radius series body.


Anyways, I'm seriously considering on getting the RG2228A. I also love the black Premium S. Yeah, you read that right.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

The black Premium S is awesome. I hope to be able to play one


----------



## BrainArt

Adam Of Angels said:


> The black Premium S is awesome. I hope to be able to play one



 I like EMGs, too, so I wouldn't have to switch out the pups.


----------



## Neil

Is it just me or is the RG1527 not in the Ibby catalogue?

Seems to have been replaced with the RG2627ZEBK with EMG707s

I'm not one to complain about EMG routes, but it seems a bit lame there isnt a standard prestige RG7 with passives now.



Also they have added the horn scoops to the top side of the RGA7 and RGA8s (which IMO doesnt look as good).


----------



## RoccoJ20

Saving my pennies for the new Jem and 8 premiums. So friggin nice. Complain all you want about it being black, a simple refin can make a world of difference. Swirling the *? Fuck yeah!!!


----------



## Machva

BrainArt said:


> The JS isn't an S series body. It's a Radius series body.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm seriously considering on getting the RG2228A. I also love the black Premium S. Yeah, you read that right.



yeah new S looks cool but really wanna buy sc600 ltd ... so maby next year


----------



## Machva




----------



## Adam Of Angels

^ In all honesty, that's one of the cooler Prestiges released in a while. SSH, solid black, bound fretboard. I approve


----------



## Rojne

Im getting quite interested in the pink 25th anniversary model and the RG821 (if I get that one Im gonna refinish it in pink and put a DA/LF combo in it).. damn sorry for My spelling, Im really drunk hahah! Good night dudes, see you in teh morning!


----------



## Fiction

Dooky said:


> Which store is this? Is it still for sale?



Musos Corner, Not sure whether its still there. I haven't been in there for about 6 months.


----------



## Osiris

So...everything posted so far is only from the EU catalog? Meaning the US can still get a 27" fixed bridge RGA with ebony and pink maple?


----------



## Don Vito

Osiris said:


> So...everything posted so far is only from the EU catalog? Meaning the US can still get a 27" fixed bridge RGA with ebony and pink maple?


Yes

100%


----------



## avenger

Whats that Tight Bridge all about on the 821? Been hunting for a two pickup fixed RG w/out rings and BAM that comes flying at me!


----------



## BucketheadRules

Machva said:


>



I like this... kind of reminds me of an 80s Steinberger GM in an odd way.


----------



## Viginez

Machva said:


>



this is not from the 2012 line-up. why are you posting this?


----------



## avenger

Also is that RGD421 25.5? Please be 25.5


----------



## Sephiroth952

avenger said:


> Also is that RGD421 25.5? Please be 25.5


Should be 26.5.


----------



## BucketheadRules

avenger said:


> Also is that RGD421 25.5? Please be 25.5



Given it's an RGD I'd have thought that unlikely...


----------



## jairic

avenger said:


> Also is that RGD421 25.5? Please be 25.5



I'd like to see one made in a 25.5" scale as well; maybe next year.


----------



## simonXsludge

Some actual photos of the 25th anniversary RG Premium limited edition:































More:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/IBANEZ-RG1XXV-FPK

http://www.ebay.de/itm/IBANEZ-RG1XXV-FYE

Looking good. Colored inlays are win! I'd like maple fretboards better, tho.


----------



## jairic

Loving that yellow one; looks great.


----------



## Dooky

Yeah, I'm like the look of the yellow. In the first pictures I was liking the Pink, but the really life/photos the yellow looks better to me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Dooky said:


> Yeah, I'm like the look of the yellow. In the first pictures I was liking the Pink, but the really life/photos the yellow looks better to me.



I agree.


----------



## rockstarazuri

Dat pink RG.


----------



## CptMcKay

Oh man that yellow is hott... I can't wait to give one of these premiums a shot!


----------



## MikeyLHolm

They really could make some Pink prestiges with maple fretboard, pref. with vintage trem even!


----------



## Loomer

MaxOfMetal said:


> I agree.



I've been saying this for AAAAGES... Ibanez needs to hire new photographers! Their axes look so nice in person, but the photos on their sites always make them look so fucking dull  

Also..

DAT RG-821!!!


----------



## JP Universe

God they look nice... I'll take the pink one and the yellow one. Yes please


----------



## sojorel

shitsøn;2828204 said:


>



This the current color of my penis 





_engorged_


----------



## Rojne

Slurp.. I want dat pink fiddle, NAOW!! If I had the money I would get both models and throw some DiMarzios in them..


----------



## Pikka Bird

The yellow one with a maple board and black inlays, please (I don't think bright yellow inlays would go well with maple, TBH)...

Does the Edge Zero II have the narrow-grooved posts as the first Edge Zero?


----------



## Sephiroth952

Dooky said:


> Yeah, I'm like the look of the yellow. In the first pictures I was liking the Pink, but the really life/photos the yellow looks better to me.


 Im actually the opposite, at first liked the yellow more, but now that pink looks downright awesome and the yellow looks very meh.


----------



## Rojne

The yellow one with pink/green pickups would be awesome, I hope they wont cost much more than what the Premium QMZ costs..


----------



## DevinShidaker

I'm just going to go ahead and leave this here...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I spy quilted top RGA7 and RGA8.


----------



## ittoa666

I wanna bust out some Paul Gilbert on the pink one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ittoa666 said:


> I wanna bust out some Paul Gilbert on the pink one.


----------



## L1ght

envenomedcky said:


> I'm just going to go ahead and leave this here...



I don't see any Tight End R bridges anywhere.. maybe in a different section?


----------



## BlindingLight7

As much as I hate that they released a quited top RGA8 right after I bought one (2011 rga8), I'm relieved to see that the tops look normal for lower end ibanez, aka shit. 

I've never liked the way they do quilted tops... Now if it's the same wood they use on the premium's....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## theo

I phoned up my local ibanez dealer yesterday to find out about the premium 25th anniversary RG.
I WANT THE PINK ONEEE


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Here's a site with pics of 28 new models all in one place, plus prices (in GBP):

NAMM 2012: Ibanez unveils 28 new electric guitars | MusicRadar.com


----------



## CloudAC

Andertons have the RGD7421 listed for £539, which is decent. Depending on the price of the AW LTD, might get one. 

Ibanez RGD7421 RGD Series 7-String Electric Guitar in Black Flat &#124; Andertons

RGD421 is £349, pretty good!


----------



## ittoa666

MaxOfMetal said:


> (Amazing picture)



 Wow.


----------



## Dooky

MaxOfMetal said:


> I spy quilted top RGA7 and RGA8.



First thing I spyed too! I want... no, need, more pictures!


----------



## jairic

Does anyone know if those prices are MSRP? I really hope so, cause if not.... not cool Ibanez.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

jairic said:


> Does anyone know if those prices are MSRP? I really hope so, cause if not.... not cool Ibanez.



i doubt ibanez would post street prices.


----------



## jairic

Thrashmanzac said:


> i doubt ibanez would post street prices.



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## -42-

I like the look of those Tight End-R bridges. Now if they released a fixed bridge premium/prestige Saber...


----------



## jairic

-42- said:


> I like the look of those Tight End-R bridges. Now if they released a fixed bridge premium/prestige Saber...



With a reverse headstock...  or standard, I'd take that as well.


----------



## guitarister7321

> "100 guitars will be produced in the Sugi Custom shop, each signed with 'Steve Vai - 1 of 100' by Steve himself.
> 
> Each guitar will be spec'd and relic'd as close as possible to the Vai's personal Evo in its current state, right down to a simulated crack in the neck joint.
> 
> .Each guitar will also include a dirty strap stained with Vai's own sweat and grease."



Pretty rad, Ibanez never really did any replicas/relics.


----------



## JamesGrote

Ibanez has 28 new guitars.

NAMM 2012: Ibanez unveils 28 new electric guitars | MusicRadar.com

7- string Prestige with emgs. Wow?

Discuss...

2012 Catalogs - http://www.ibanez.co.jp/eu/download/catalog/index.html


----------



## cwhitey2

3 and 9 are tasty


----------



## JamesGrote

Here's the complete 7/8 string line up.

Electric Guitars - 7/8 String Guitars | Ibanez guitars

Sadly, almost every single guitar is rosewood with dots. Incomprehensible. Such painful lack of creativity.


----------



## Don Vito

There's already a thread for this. All of this stuff has been posted.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...me-ibanez-2012-leaks-grab-some-shades-24.html


----------



## GhostsofAcid

I'm liking the new sabers.


----------



## Andromalia

It's good they make more guitars without their home pickups. My Ibanez spree has ended though, I've gone to soemthing else now. The 2627ze is interesting.


----------



## Blasphemer

SOOOOOOOO the new green S is pretty much all I want in life...


----------



## Sepultorture

must have show floor photos NOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## BucketheadRules

@ that new CS Vai sig:



> "100 guitars will be produced in the Sugi Custom shop, each signed with 'Steve Vai - 1 of 100' by Steve himself.
> 
> Each guitar will be spec'd and relic'd as close as possible to the Vai's personal Evo in its current state, right down to a *simulated crack in the neck joint.*
> 
> .Each guitar *will also include a dirty strap stained with Vai's own sweat and grease*."



Sorry, but


----------



## gunshow86de

> Each guitar *will also include a dirty strap stained with Vai's own sweat and grease*."



How does it get on the strap? And where do I sign up for _that _job?


----------



## guitarister7321

Well, I'm not too surprised with that strap part as they did put his blood in the DNA Jem finishes.


----------



## guitarister7321

Hot damn.


----------



## Xaios

I'll be honest, I'm fairly underwhelmed by their new offerings this year. Nothing seems particularly interesting, it just feels like a retread.


----------



## rockstarazuri

Either one of these would be fine for me. They just resonate with my inner 80's shredder soul


----------



## Prydogga

NAMM 2012: Ibanez Jem Evo! | I Heart Guitar

Close up pics of the EVO.


----------



## rickboot

Prydogga said:


> NAMM 2012: Ibanez Jem Evo! | I Heart Guitar
> 
> Close up pics of the EVO.



Forget it. It has a neck joint crack.


----------



## Sepultorture

lord i hate guitars that are meant to look like used peices of shit, especially when they cost probably 10 grand


----------



## Sephiroth952

So I checked the us site and they no longer have any prestige 7 strings listed....

On the other hand...







EDIT: Sorry I meant prestige rg's


----------



## Bigfan

I love that Evo. That's fucking dedication from the Sugi crew.


----------



## simonXsludge

Those are kinda cool:





















That is something else than black. Europe, of course, only gets all the black stuff.


----------



## CloudAC

^^^ You're kidding me, USA exclusive? 

/RAAAAAAGE


----------



## guitarister7321

We don't have the S Premiums over here. You guys in Europe want to trade the Premium Sabers for our quilted S7's? 

This is probably my favorite black guitar. I still like the old green better.





Flamed ARZ7? Fuck yes!


----------



## theo

New truss rod covers? The red one is really classy


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

I'll take one of these, please.


----------



## L1ght

I'm officially pissed the fuck off. The US Ibanez site didn't include ONE fucking guitar I wanted. And seriously? Those premium quilted ones? The red and blue one? Where the fuck is the black. Or even GREY. Why such ugly colors. JUST red and blue? This sucks.


----------



## simonXsludge

guitarister7321 said:


> We don't have the S Premiums over here. You guys in Europe want to trade the Premium Sabers for our quilted S7's?


Not sure 'bout that. You guys got the cooler finishes this year, though.


----------



## guitarister7321

I know these are basses and this is a guitar thread but these are sex.

SR Premium 6 





New Prestige SR


----------



## Osiris

L1ghtChaos said:


> I'm officially pissed the fuck off. The US Ibanez site didn't include ONE fucking guitar I wanted. And seriously? Those premium quilted ones? The red and blue one? Where the fuck is the black. Or even GREY. Why such ugly colors. JUST red and blue? This sucks.



Are you joking? You must be joking


----------



## L1ght

Not joking at all. Ibanez blows.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

L1ghtChaos said:


> Not joking at all. Ibanez blows.



I still think he's joking!


----------



## Into Obsidian

^ U so crazy


----------



## Larrikin666

L1ghtChaos said:


> Not joking at all. Ibanez blows.



Yeah. Ibanez has REALLY been lacking grey and black guitars over the last 20 years.


----------



## misingonestring

L1ghtChaos said:


> Not joking at all. Ibanez blows.


 
I think this guy's serious guys.


----------



## L1ght

Larrikin666 said:


> Yeah. Ibanez has REALLY been lacking grey and black guitars over the last 20 years.



I happen to like grey, white, and/or black on my guitars. I've never seen myself playing a fruity colored guitar. Sorry.


----------



## Raaaaal13

Am I the only one excited about the RG351DXWH? Finally a fixed bridge RG with a pickguard and an HSH setup at a price I can actually afford! The only thing that would make it better for me would be a maple board. Also those fixed bridge premiums look incredible. DO WANT.


----------



## myampslouder

I'm a die hard s series fan boy and I got super excited about the quilted s7420 when I first heard about it but after seeing it um yeah I'm good. I'll just hunt a Japanese s7420fmtt


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

It's a Jersey thing.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I swear this year has the most extended range guitars Ibanez has ever had available, good stuff!


----------



## I Voyager

Wait, is that Prestige 7 with the EMGs not available in the US?


----------



## Swyse

Pretty disappointed the new JEM is 1400, when I get to that sort of price I think I can do better than an indonesian guitar.


----------



## L1ght

Zonk Knuckle said:


> It's a Jersey thing.



How does New Jersey relate to this situation at all? Are you seriously that ignorant?

*mod edit: lighten up*


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

This is calling me. 







Never liked the matt green (or green shadow flat, whatever Ibanez calls it), but this...


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## guitarister7321

Just looked at the RG Prestige page. The RG Prestige line has been cut down to 7 models (6 if you count both RG2228's as one model.) 

Seems as though the 1000 series is being replaced by the Premiums. Hopefully I'll still be able to get my hands on an RG1527M this summer.


----------



## Dooky

JamesGrote said:


> Here's the complete 7/8 string line up.
> 
> Electric Guitars - 7/8 String Guitars | Ibanez guitars
> 
> *Sadly, almost every single guitar is rosewood with dots. Incomprehensible. Such painful lack of creativity.*



Exactly what I though when I looked at that line up. Sixteen 7/8 strings all with rosewood - not one maple! Why do you hate me so much Ibanez? Why!?





^^^That being said. I am loving the look of the florescent green saber on the Ibanez site. My god that looks freakin' wicked-cool! I may have to buy more than one guitar this year. I can't miss out on this badboy


----------



## Don Vito

Bloody_Inferno said:


> This is calling me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never liked the matt green (or green shadow flat, whatever Ibanez calls it), but this...


That guitar + white pickups = 

I didn't like the sewage green either.


----------



## simonXsludge

Dooky said:


>


Did anyone realize those have neon strings?! Plus, unlike the 25th anniversary RGs, they are not Premiums, or even Prestiges, but standard Indo made Ibbys. Just saying. That and the middle PU is killing it for me, otherwise I would love that green one.


----------



## L1ght

Is the middle pickup routed down? Because if it didn't really get in the way of the pick, idk, i think i wouldn't mind it. But the colored strings are pretty awesome.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

L1ghtChaos said:


> Is the middle pickup routed down? Because if it didn't really get in the way of the pick, idk, i think i wouldn't mind it. But the colored strings are pretty awesome.



Just adjust it so its not in the way. I did that when I had a strat.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

That red quilt S7! I think I'll make do with the neck for that!


----------



## Dooky

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just adjust it so its not in the way. I did that when I had a strat.


With direct mount pickups they will only go down so far. They are usually screwed in as low as they can go when they come from the shop.



shitsøn;2831487 said:


> Did anyone realize those have neon strings?! Plus, unlike the 25th anniversary RGs, they are not Premiums, or even Prestiges, but standard Indo made Ibbys. Just saying. That and the middle PU is killing it for me, otherwise I would love that green one.


Yes to all of the above.


----------



## MatthewK

The Premium Jem is a cool idea and I don't like Meshuggah or 8-strings very much but even I was excited to see they got a signature. Nice to see the Fireman too. Ibanez did a good job this year.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I'm probably the only one here who's glad they bought the ARX back.

Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | ARX320


----------



## Zado

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SrmHHK3KPg&feature=related

dunno if you are interested


----------



## BucketheadRules

L1ghtChaos said:


> But the colored strings are pretty awesome.



Trust me, they aren't.

My dad put some yellow DRs on his Tele for a while and they truly sucked beyond belief. They felt like shit and sounded unbelievably dead.

Coloured strings


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah I've never been impressed by DRs in general. The colour comes off quickly anyway.


----------



## NeglectedField

The 921 is so gorgeous I could cry. MINE MINE MINE!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'm probably the only one here who's glad they bought the ARX back.
> 
> Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | ARX320



Hello doublecut. First Ibanez guitar I ever wanted.


----------



## ittoa666

The new S7 in the red flame is calling me. Any word on pricing?


----------



## oremus91

These premiums with tight end bridges are a neat surprise. I wish it was a 7 but I'm honestly considering it regardless.


----------



## 3074326

Zado said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SrmHHK3KPg&feature=related
> 
> dunno if you are interested




The RG at 5:06... I must have it.


----------



## LordHar

Some more news about the 25th anniversary RG's from Rich at ibanezrules.com:

"These will be the first of 4 different pairs to be released for the 25th Anniversary, 8 total. 2 new ones will be revealed for the Second Quarter, 2 for the 3rd, and 2 for the 4th. Maybe just different colors, maybe far different, there is no way to know but to wait and see."


----------



## Don Vito

LordHar said:


> 7 string version.


I know everybody hates it, but I kinda want one of these with a set of white pickups. Wish the toggle switch was where the volume is.

Edit: nvm irl finish pics look ugly


----------



## Viginez

LordHar said:


> Some more news about the 25th anniversary RG's from Rich at ibanezrules.com:
> 
> "These will be the first of 4 different pairs to be released for the 25th Anniversary, 8 total. 2 new ones will be revealed for the Second Quarter, 2 for the 3rd, and 2 for the 4th. Maybe just different colors, maybe far different, there is no way to know but to wait and see."



oh, i see. maple boards


----------



## ZEBOV

ittoa666 said:


> The new S7 in the red flame is calling me. Any word on pricing?


$850 USD
Ibanez S7420QM 7-String Electric Guitar: Shop Guitars & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## Iamasingularity

Does anyone want me to upload the Japanese catalog on here?


----------



## Viginez

LordHar said:


> Some more news about the 25th anniversary RG's from Rich at ibanezrules.com:
> 
> "These will be the first of 4 different pairs to be released for the 25th Anniversary, 8 total. 2 new ones will be revealed for the Second Quarter, 2 for the 3rd, and 2 for the 4th. Maybe just different colors, maybe far different, there is no way to know but to wait and see."



http://www.ibanezrules.com/new/rg1xxvfpk.htm


----------



## Randomist

The neon premiums are nice, but the RG3250MZ has had the ugly sharktooth outlines replaced with dots and comes in DY.. its almost perfect.


----------



## Into Obsidian

So there is a chance that a (LNG) Green RG will be released???


----------



## sell2792

Whats the word on the S Premium's and 25th Anniversary S's in regards to when they'll be available and pricing?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sell2792 said:


> Whats the word on the S Premium's and 25th Anniversary S's in regards to when they'll be available and pricing?



I'm hearing March. 
No word on pricing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

sell2792 said:


> Whats the word on the S Premium's and 25th Anniversary S's in regards to when they'll be available and pricing?


 
According to Ibanez Rules the 25th Sabers are going to be $700, so probably a bit less at other retailers with February availability.


----------



## sell2792

MaxOfMetal said:


> According to Ibanez Rules the 25th Sabers are going to be $700, so probably a bit less at other retailers with February availability.



Thank you very much. I think it's about time to let go of some gear to get another Ibby, and finally an S.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Holy blacklight, Batman! 






From Premierguitar's facebook page.


----------



## dres_x

LordHar said:


> Some more news about the 25th anniversary RG's from Rich at ibanezrules.com:
> 
> "These will be the first of 4 different pairs to be released for the 25th Anniversary, 8 total. 2 new ones will be revealed for the Second Quarter, 2 for the 3rd, and 2 for the 4th. Maybe just different colors, maybe far different, there is no way to know but to wait and see."



OMG! I'm really really really hoping they do a premium S in yellow...i'd buy that in a heartbeat


----------



## ZEBOV

Iamasingularity said:


> Does anyone want me to upload the Japanese catalog on here?



UPLOAD THE FUGGIN THING!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not sure if this has been posted yet...

Ibanez S1XXV Electric Guitar and more Solid Body Electric Guitars at GuitarCenter.com.
Ibanez RG1XXV Premium Electric Guitar and more Solid Body Electric Guitars at GuitarCenter.com.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Those are cheap as fuck! Well want the green S!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

That blue maple board S... 

And that black 27 fret Xiphos... it will be mine, oh yes, it will be mine.


----------



## mika ale

and has anyone noticed that S serie WITH EMGs on it?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

^ I'm more curious where they fit the battery cavity.


----------



## NeglectedField

Ditto. Probably would be a battery compartment, can imagine the cut out leaving a bit of the body wafer thin.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ^ I'm more curious where they fit the batter cavity.



I`m thinking in the back, center space between the pickups.


----------



## Randomist

I think the trem springs would prevent that. It's probably just near, or in the main control cavity, the 9v battery isn't that big. 18v mod might be a struggle, though.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Randomist said:


> I think the trem springs would prevent that. It's probably just near, or in the main control cavity, the 9v battery isn't that big. 18v mod might be a struggle, though.



I totally forgot about that. For some reason whenever I imagine a backside of a guitar I imagine it to be whole like a RGA8/RG2228 etc. Need to stop doing that.


----------



## jl-austin

No S premiums for the US.


----------



## Dooky

Doesn't look like Australia is getting the Sabre 25th Anniversary models. What is it with Australia not getting green guitars. Any model that comes out with a green option, we don't seem to get!


----------



## aWoodenShip

jl-austin said:


> No S premiums for the US.



Seriously? That's horse shit. The walnut one was like one of two that i was actually looking forward to.


----------



## JP Universe

I reckon i'm going to pickup a 25th sabre at some point....


----------



## Iamasingularity

Lol, if you can`t get the models in your country you can order them from abroad. Sure it`s gonna cost more, but for a axe thats not available for retail its not bad. At this point it wouldn`t be economical, the rates and stuff.


----------



## Stemp Fester

Dooky said:


> Doesn't look like Australia is getting the Sabre 25th Anniversary models. What is it with Australia not getting green guitars. Any model that comes out with a green option, we don't seem to get!


 
While they aren't listed with the other S Series they are still advertised on the Australian Ibanez site, on the splash add up top when you click on "Electric Guitars"... so I'm gonna assume that they can be ordered...

What does suck is that Oz gets NO 7-string S of any kind...

Slight thread drift... while I'm not really a fan of the Premiums replacing the lower end Prestige line, I think Ibanez could make the Premiums more enticing quite easily by;
1. Using a better font for the word "Premium" instead of the SHIT one they use currently.
2. Lose the oversize fretboard dots - offset dots are  but what they use right now just looks out of proportion

IMO of course...

In any case this years line-up looks pretty uninspiring to me... might buy one of the Premium Jems for shits & giggles if I see one in my travels...


----------



## Dooky

Read this on the IbanezRules website!:

*"RG1, the 1 is significant, why? These will be the first of 4 different pairs to be released for the 25th Anniversary, 8 total. 2 new ones will be revealed for the Second Quarter, 2 for the 3rd, and 2 for the 4th. Maybe just different colors, maybe far different, there is no way to know but to wait and see. That doesn't mean don't buy one of these if you like them, you may not like any of the rest!"*

My mind is running riot! RG565? RG770? RG560? RG760? RG7620!? The suspense is too much! So many possibilities! And the colour options! What will they be!?


----------



## guitarister7321

Hopefully some MIJ anniversary reissue models, like the 2007 RG550's and the more recent RG770's.


----------



## Dooky

guitarister7321 said:


> Hopefully some MIJ anniversary reissue models, like the 2007 RG550's and the more recent RG770's.



A big yes to this. I hope so too. I think it could be a possibility (as they've made Premium RGs and Standard Indo Sabres this time round). They could be mixing it up between factories. So hopefully they do a MIJ 565 or 770. So pissed I missed out on the last reissue 770s.


----------



## Prydogga

Randomist said:


> The neon premiums are nice, but the RG3250MZ has had the ugly sharktooth outlines replaced with dots and comes in DY.. its almost perfect.



Except the DY version comes with sharktooth inlays.




Swyse said:


> Pretty disappointed the new JEM is 1400, when I get to that sort of price I think I can do better than an indonesian guitar.



I'm assuming that's not street price. Besides:

It's a Premium, meaning awesome fretwork.
Original Edge
Real Dimarzios
Signature Model
Cool finish

There are Prestiges that weren't as good value for money as that JEM is as far as specs go.


----------



## simonXsludge

Dooky said:


> Read this on the IbanezRules website!:
> 
> *"RG1, the 1 is significant, why? These will be the first of 4 different pairs to be released for the 25th Anniversary, 8 total. 2 new ones will be revealed for the Second Quarter, 2 for the 3rd, and 2 for the 4th. Maybe just different colors, maybe far different, there is no way to know but to wait and see. That doesn't mean don't buy one of these if you like them, you may not like any of the rest!"*
> 
> My mind is running riot! RG565? RG770? RG560? RG760? RG7620!? The suspense is too much! So many possibilities! And the colour options! What will they be!?


Maybe even an 8-string at the end of the line, as those were the last huge step of their history. I wouldn't mind a Premium 8-string, or how about another RGT?!


----------



## guitarister7321

There is also the *S1*XXV, so more Saber anniversary models? MIJ 540S reissue please!

Also, since the Radius debuted in '87, it'd be sweet to see a RXXV. I would buy one immediately.


----------



## cicu

In EU catalogue no more Bk Jem...so strange, no nore Breed equipped Jem?


----------



## guitarister7321

Yeah, it seems they discontinued that model completely. I thought it was a bland Guitar anyways.


----------



## decypher

love the RG and S 25th's, tough decisions to make... 



guitarister7321 said:


> Yeah, it seems they discontinued that
> model completely. I thought it was a bland Guitar anyways.



 
I love it. It's far more subtle than the 7v, but thats a good thing!


----------



## guitarister7321

Look what I found! RG2XXV's!









RG3XXV, looks like the RG465, but is called RG3XXV. Cool!


----------



## theo

Are those DR coated neon strings?
Im a little confused, I thought the 25th anniversary ones were premium only?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

theo said:


> Are those DR coated neon strings?
> Im a little confused, I thought the 25th anniversary ones were premium only?



Only the RG1XXVs were premium, their Saber counterparts were not. 

Perhaps this means that the Sabers will be Premiums on the second set.


----------



## guitarister7321

The RG2XXV's seem to be non-Premium versions of the RG1XXV's, with colored strings like the S1XXV.


----------



## theo

Ah I see.
Contacted my local dealer about ordering an RG1XXV ... in pink of course.
Hopefully I'll have one at some point soon


----------



## cicu

I think the Breed is way better than evo....Anyway, I really don't understand why they dont' make different levels for the XXV models...
Being the 1 a Prestige, I was expeting to have a low end RG, a Prestige Rg (with DiMarzio and Edge) and a High-end version, like a J-custom XXV RG (with DiMarzio,Edge,a figured top and transparent fluo colors....).
Different colours, different specs, different pricing, that could fill all the requests of us Ibby fans!!!


----------



## jl-austin

I hope that RG3XXV picture is true. I hope they offer it in another color as well, (/cough /cough blue!).

I am kind of puzzled by that RG2XXV though, that doesn't make a whole lot of sense to offer a non-premium version of the RG1 (with slight differences), in the same colors.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jl-austin said:


> I hope that RG3XXV picture is true. I hope they offer it in another color as well, (/cough /cough blue!).
> 
> I am kind of puzzled by that RG2XXV though, that doesn't make a whole lot of sense to offer a non-premium version of the RG1 (with slight differences), in the same colors.



Maybe they're going for the budget conscious folks. The S1XXVs are already $200 cheaper than the RG1XXVs. Not to mention those who prefer dots.


----------



## Swyse

Check out what I just uncovered! Lazer blue RG3xxv!


----------



## guitarister7321

jl-austin said:


> I hope that RG3XXV picture is true. I hope they offer it in another color as well, (/cough /cough blue!).



Trust me it is! You can check the image's link and it labeled 'RG3XXVCA', plus RG465's had Edge III's, this has an EZ II.

I found those images by fucking with the image location links for the RG1XXV's. I replaced the 1 with a 2 and got the images for the RG2XXV's. I then tried putting a 3 and couldn't find any RG3XXV pictures. I tried different color codes, but the only one that worked was CA (candy apple). If anyone else wants to try other color codes, you may find other pictures!

And good job, Swyse! I couldn't find the blue one! I tried the SOB color code from the RG465's, but it didn't work.

Now we need to uncover the RG4XXV's!


----------



## Swyse

guitarister7321 said:


> Trust me it is! You can check the image's link and it labeled 'RG3XXVCA', plus RG465's had Edge III's, this has an EZ II.
> 
> I found those images by fucking with the image location links for the RG1XXV's. I replaced the 1 with a 2 and got the images for the RG2XXV's. I then tried putting a 3 and couldn't find any RG3XXV pictures. I tried different color codes, but the only one that worked was CA (candy apple). If anyone else wants to try other color codes, you may find other pictures!
> 
> And good job, Swyse! I couldn't find the blue one! I tried the SOB color code from the RG465's, but it didn't work.
> 
> Now we need to uncover the RG4XXV's!



I can't find the RG4's, but I'm trying every color code. It is going to be a while haha.
ibanez colour codes ibanez color codes


----------



## dres_x

I was really hoping that the Rg565-like guitar would be released as a premium...guess ill take what I can get though...

any luck with the S's? I tried a few but got nothing


----------



## JP Universe

Neon yellow S 25th is still winning..... that blue RG3xxv is very nice though


----------



## theo

props to you guys, that's some seriously cool stuff you've uncovered!


----------



## Dooky

I'm a bit sceptical about those RG2 and RG3 pictures. Something just doesn't seem legit about them to me. I see the pics have what appears to be Edge II trems but aparts from that the RG3s look exactly like the RGR465s - the headstock (no premium logo; but I realise the S 25th weren't premium) and finishes are _exactly_ the same. I would've thought that if they're going to do a 25th RG565s they would've a least brought out new/different colour options (like the Flouro RG1s) instead of exactly the same as the RGR465s. Just seems fishy.


----------



## jl-austin

Fishy or not, I want that RG3XXV in blue!

The others, meh, that blue one with white pickups! I know, I know, copy cat, I don't care, it is hot!

I wonder if that means the S will get a premium limited edition for the S2XXV or S3XXV?


----------



## guitarister7321

According to Ibanezrules, the S guitars will also be getting 3 more anniversary guitars in two finishes each. It's just a matter of figuring out the color codes to find the pictures of them, or wait until they're officially announced.


----------



## Swyse

guitarister7321 said:


> According to Ibanezrules, the S guitars will also be getting 3 more anniversary guitars in two finishes each. It's just a matter of figuring out the color codes to find the pictures of them, or wait until they're officially announced.



I've tried like 60 different combos of color codes for the RG4xxv, and I still haven't found it. I think it might not be on there yet.


----------



## jl-austin

Swyse said:


> I've tried like 60 different combos of color codes for the RG4xxv, and I still haven't found it. I think it might not be on there yet.



That makes sense, they might want to see what sells first before committing to the 4th.


----------



## Bones43x

The RG3XX in Laser Blue is right up my alley. Although, I'd prefer MIJ, I'd still jump on it if it were a Premium model. And that's saying alot coming from me!


----------



## jl-austin

So.... I was checking out the RG1XXV's on the Ibanez site, and one of the things that caught my eye, was that it says that the finger board is bound. At first glance it doesn't look bound, however look closely at this picture, there does not appear to be any fret cuts in the rosewood.







That makes me think that the finger board is in fact bound, except with rosewood binding (instead of the maple that the other premiums get).

And also this one.


----------



## Blasphemer

How much will the RG3XXXs be?!?!


----------



## dres_x

However, according to this...the guy says that there are only 2 more launches of RGs...that means...no RG4XXV and no more Ss...


----------



## guitarister7321

dres_x said:


> However, according to this...the guy says that there are only 2 more launches of RGs...that means...no RG4XXV and no more Ss...




Saw this. If true, I will be so disappoint, especially after ibanezrules stated there will be 3 more launches of each. But why is it called the S_*1*_? I wish the 565 look alike would have been Premium, too, but whatever.


----------



## Randomist

Prydogga said:


> Except the DY version comes with sharktooth inlays.


Not here it doesn't. UK site has dots on a maple board for the 2012 RG3250MZ-DY. 2011 had sharktooth outlines.


----------



## noname222

I just wanna know when will Ibanez put Joe Satriani "Strat" in production?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

^ Joe had stated in an interview that the blue JS Strat was only a prototype and most likely won't go ahead with full production. So I don't think it's gonna happen, which sucks because that Strat is awesome. 

Here's hoping I'm proven wrong.


----------



## 3074326

We got in the 25th Anniversary RGs at work today. Loved the way the yellow one looked in pictures, but I hated it in real life. It looks like a yellow highlighter. The pictures make it look more yellow than the neon greenish color it actually is. The body color doesn't match the pickups at all, which was disappointing. They played really, really well though. Highly impressed with the feel of them.


----------



## Blake1970

All take the S 25th limited edition green please!


----------



## pushpull7

Ibanez seems to have a "no strat like but ibanez" policy 

An RG with a hardtail and 3 SC's would surely sell?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

chrisharbin said:


> Ibanez seems to have a "no strat like but ibanez" policy
> 
> An RG with a hardtail and 3 SC's would surely sell?



Nothing would be stopping anyone from putting three singles in an RG1451. All you'd really need would be a replacement pickguard, and a pickup swap of course.

There's always the AT100, though you'd still have to swap the bridge pickup.


----------



## pushpull7

Sure, but it would be so sweet to have a one kinda like a 1451 with the singles.

Those a kinda hard to find now btw. Not really happy with the colors of the new premium with the hard tail.


----------



## oremus91

I can't see the image for that blue rg anymore, anybody have a mirror?


----------



## Swyse

oremus91 said:


> I can't see the image for that blue rg anymore, anybody have a mirror?







and if anyone wants the pics of the others pm me your email and I'll send them.


----------



## pushpull7

No, I don't want pics......I WANT the guitar


----------



## dres_x

chrisharbin said:


> No, I don't want pics......I WANT the guitar



x 500000


----------



## Blasphemer

dres_x said:


> x 500000



Does anybody have ANY idea about how much these are going to be? I'm starting to save, now, and I want to know how much I need 

I WILL own one of these...


----------



## Swyse

Blasphemer said:


> Does anybody have ANY idea about how much these are going to be? I'm starting to save, now, and I want to know how much I need
> 
> I WILL own one of these...



since they aren't premium, surely less than 900. If i were to guess it would be about 600, being a special edition with dimarzios. my guess is purely based only on their prices on other things.


----------



## pushpull7

Sorry, I'm a little confused. I thought that model was from years ago.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

chrisharbin said:


> Sorry, I'm a little confused. I thought that model was from years ago.



It was a limited edition available in 2010 outside the US, with only a few hundred made. 

Though, there is a key difference. The RGR465M had the Edge III trem, while this "unofficial" RG3XXV has the newer, arguably better Edge Zero II.


----------



## pushpull7

Oh. Well now I am embarrassed. See what I missed from not joining allot sooner?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

MaxOfMetal said:


> It was a limited edition available in 2010 outside the US, with only a few hundred made.
> 
> Though, there is a key difference. The RGR465M had the Edge III trem, while this "unofficial" RG3XXV has the newer, arguably better Edge Zero II.



Also to add, the newer ones get the Wizard III necks, minute thinner difference to the Wizard II.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

Im still pretty confused about the RG3XXV. 
Is it real? Wheres the source? I cant find anything besides on sevenstring.


----------



## Randomist

chrisharbin said:


> Ibanez seems to have a "no strat like but ibanez" policy
> 
> An RG with a hardtail and 3 SC's would surely sell?



There are Japan only models with H-S-S configurations (pickup code is xx60). Still Edge equipped, but then, Fender don't exactly flood the market with hardtail strats, either. There's aso the SA and SV lines, which are also H-S-S/H-S-H and have strat-ish bridges. They're mahogany, but RG's are mostly basswood anyway, so I guess you don't mind wood choice. They don't haave pickgurds, so a true S-S-S layout would be a LOT of trouble, but strats come in H-S-S too. Anoher option is coil tapping the humbuckers to a single coil, not perfect, but a decent approximation.

You can't blame Ibanez for sticking to a formula that works for them. If they catered to everyone's needs nd wants they'd have to become th world's biggest custom shop.
Most people that want a strat buy a Fender anyway. 

The RG3XXV is legitimate, pics are direct from the Ibanez site.And considering what I've heard about the neck and trem improvements since I last tried a sub-prestige model from Ibanez, might warrant further investigation.


----------



## oremus91

Of the non 8 string prestige rgs, ONE is a fixed bridge.


Those odds are pretty good from Ibanez, I am thankful.


----------



## Swyse

drjeffreyodweyer said:


> Im still pretty confused about the RG3XXV.
> Is it real? Wheres the source? I cant find anything besides on sevenstring.



We changed the URLs of pictures already on ibanez's website to find the new models. Like is the website was www.ibanez.com/pics/RG1XXVFPK.jpg I changed it to www.ibanez.com/pics/RG3XXVLB.jpg. They seem to have found out our shenanigans and removed the pictures though.


----------



## vampiregenocide

oremus91 said:


> Of the non 8 string prestige rgs, ONE is a fixed bridge.
> 
> 
> Those odds are pretty good from Ibanez, I am thankful.



All of Ibbys RG8s are fixed bridge, they just look like trems.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Swyse said:


> We changed the URLs of pictures already on ibanez's website to find the new models. Like is the website was www.ibanez.com/pics/RG1XXVFPK.jpg I changed it to www.ibanez.com/pics/RG3XXVLB.jpg. They seem to have found out our shenanigans and removed the pictures though.



Lol they know.


----------



## cfrank

MaxOfMetal said:


> It was a limited edition available in 2010 outside the US, with only a few hundred made.
> 
> Though, there is a key difference. The RGR465M had the Edge III trem, while this "unofficial" RG3XXV has the newer, arguably better Edge Zero II.



This sucks... There's a few RGR465M still floating in some Europe music stores and i was really keen on grabbing one and changing the Edge III to a Pro in a near future. 
The 2010 model was normally 500/550 £.. I can see the "RG3XXV" running off at 600£, but if it's cheaper...


----------



## Randomist

An edge pro would set you back a little over 200 euros new, it would be a direct drop in replacement for the edge III according to jemsite's useful thread. But then the new trems apparently share the same basic construction as the Edge Zero the prestiges get. I'm not sure how far the commonality of components goes, other than the finish used isn't of such a high standard as the top trems. You might find a used edge pro somewhere, but they're usually attatched to a guitar.

Then there's the necks, which are supposed to be better now.

The url changing trick to get pics still works on the UK site. The url isn't as straightforward as that just posted, but you can get it from right clicking a pic of the RG1XXV and looking at its properties. Then just change the relevant bits of info as before.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

Im so happy right now about the rg3xxv!
I wanted to buy a rgr465 but now im waiting on the new one. nice


----------



## Machva

Viginez said:


> this is not from the 2012 line-up. why are you posting this?



i found this on japan 2012 line up


----------



## Iamasingularity

Machva said:


> i found this on japan 2012 line up



That thing was there last year too. Infact that thing is almost 2 years old. This is just a newer version. Just like the RGA8. Not much different.


----------



## yellowv

That RG3XXV looks badass. I wonder what the full specs are. Doesn't seem to be a premium, but it has real dimarzio's. I wonder if it's going to just be a proper 565 reissue. Although it looks to have the EZII and not an Edge.


----------



## yellowv

jl-austin said:


> So.... I was checking out the RG1XXV's on the Ibanez site, and one of the things that caught my eye, was that it says that the finger board is bound. At first glance it doesn't look bound, however look closely at this picture, there does not appear to be any fret cuts in the rosewood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me think that the finger board is in fact bound, except with rosewood binding (instead of the maple that the other premiums get).
> 
> And also this one.



I read somewhere that the boards were walnut bound. Not sure how true that is.


----------



## oremus91

vampiregenocide said:


> All of Ibbys RG8s are fixed bridge, they just look like trems.



I think you misunderstood my original statement.


----------



## jl-austin

I wonder when the RG2 will be released? Have we gotten word if there will be an S2?


----------



## Swyse

jl-austin said:


> I wonder when the RG2 will be released? Have we gotten word if there will be an S2?



Logically it would be quarter 2, so soon I'd think. I still can't find a S2, but tbh I've just about given up on it. I think they might have stopped making it easy haha.


----------



## Randomist

According to one of the videos earlier in the thread there isn't an S2xxv or S3xxv. 
Edit: just rewatched the vid. There will be two more launches of RG guitars at 2 month intervals, so it "transcends the whole year." hmm... 3x2=... does he know something about 2012 that I don't?  ...


----------



## jl-austin

I wouldn't mind having a pink RG, I am not sure I want one bad enough to blow $900 on one, so the $500ish RG2 might be right up my alley!


----------



## Swyse

got to play a RG2xxv at my local GC today. It played very nice, but it had more finish flaws than the RG1xxvs did. For example the white around the aanj bolts are not glare, but white paint where it looks like they sanded through. Some black specs. The trem cavity in the front has spots missing paint.


----------



## theo

What is the difference between the RG 1 & 2 XXVs?


----------



## Sephiroth952

theo said:


> What is the difference between the RG 1 & 2 XXVs?


The 1's were premiums, the 2's are not.


----------



## theo

And is there any news about the S2,3,4 or the RG3,4?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

theo said:


> What is the difference between the RG 1 & 2 XXVs?



Shark Teeth vs. Dots.


----------



## Swyse

MaxOfMetal said:


> Shark Teeth vs. Dots.



This and also the 2s have inf pickups that are just black. Also have just a 3pc maple neck instead of 5 piece.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

i got an ibanez guyz!

i can finally post in this thread


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah I've seen some of those anniversary models, they look fucking awesomely bright IRL too :


----------



## pushpull7

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> i got an ibanez guyz!
> 
> i can finally post in this thread



Well, but _which _did you get?


----------



## pushpull7

Swyse said:


> This and also the 2s have inf pickups that are just black. Also have just a 3pc maple neck instead of 5 piece.



Ok, so........let me see if I've got this straight. There are newer versions of the pink/yellow monsters BUT they are not the same? I'm confused....I wanted different models completely (crying)


----------



## possumkiller

If they are in guitar stores already, why are they not up on the websites?


----------



## ProgShredder73

any news on the RG4XXV?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

possumkiller said:


> If they are in guitar stores already, why are they not up on the websites?


 
HUSA has been slacking lately.


----------



## gunch

Thought I'd ask here instead of making a new thread:

Who else REALLY wants to see a Premium RGA next year? Something resembling a RGA 121 would score major brownie points with a lot of people missing the model, I think.

Make it happen Ibanez.


----------



## Church2224

silverabyss said:


> Thought I'd ask here instead of making a new thread:
> 
> Who else REALLY wants to see a Premium RGA next year? Something resembling a RGA 121 would score major brownie points with a lot of people missing the model, I think.
> 
> Make it happen Ibanez.



I want to see new Prestiges first.


----------

